#ubports 2018-01-08
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> BTW, are there plans for ANBOX on BQ M10?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/rqbTAwso/file_3650.jpg
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Yes.
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0300alOe/file_3651.mp4
<tgBot3> <Rekols> .,
<tgBot3> <Rekols> hello world
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, The ports are making progress but since they will be made for 16.04 all eyes are on the progress of this update :)
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> it's Halium
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> not Helium
<tgBot3> <iHusky> I waiting for port on xiaomi mido
<tgBot3> <Riojhe> @iHusky, Im also waiting for rolex device
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Make a Patreon tier adjustment so that we can fund the Ubports team to drink all the energy drinks, coffee and miscellaneous caffeine they need, giving us stable Xenial and Anbox by March :)
<tgBot3> <Rekols> copy selected text
<tgBot3> <Rekols> https://t.me/ubports/94196
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @iHusky, I don't think anyone is working on that device
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Riojhe, What you need is a rich benefactor 😂
<tgBot3> <Rekols> I want to join your organization:   https://github.com/ubports
<tgBot3> <Rekols> my github:  github.com/rekols
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 640x960) https://irc.ubports.com/dg0yvKMh/file_3653.jpg
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Telegram for iOS with night blue
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Dark theme
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> 👍
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i have a BQ 4.5 i can play around with as much as i want (except for simcards, don't have one that fits) - do you guys need a tester on that device?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, Is there a danger that we will skew testing by revealing the faults of old hardware, rather than problems with the software?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> What I mean is that testers will disproportionately follow Rogier's logic, while devices like N4 and BQ are gradually falling off the radar and are the least representative for the future?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> heh, only offered to help ;)
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> but i guess core devices ought to be tested more extensively
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, Sorry. I didn't mean to be rude. I was making a scientific point
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Any testing is worthwhile in my opinion. Between the n4 and e4.5 it's a good reference for running on lower powered devices. If you can make your apps responsive on them then that can can only be good right?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> If it is a choice between optimising for devices of the past or devices of the future, I think we should choose the latter. Maybe that is a false dichotomy though? As you say Dan, if it will run on slow hardware, it should fun even better on fast hardware?
<tgBot3> <omerfaruktemir> NBR yarram
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> not everything depends on the device - bugs in apps will probably show up everywhere
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> so testing on any device (or, as marius said during last update, even on the desktop version) will help
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> but still, i'd reckon that core devices need more thorough testing
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> I see it as catering for all areas of the market. Yes it's great to move forward using mid/high tier power houses, but with them it's easy to discard or put off optimising your code for the lower tier if you aren't actively testing on them. We don't want to exclude any low tier devices if there is a possibility it can be ported to.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Should we weight the outcome of testing? Treat 4 x BQ 4.5 as equivalent to 1 x OPO?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> why would you?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> No just treat each bug report as a potential bug.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, There are maybe two categories here. Low tier because old and lie tier because new but budget?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Yes both of those.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, Maybe I am overthinking it. I am concerned about designing to fit hardware that no longer exists by the time the software is fit for purpose
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i think the team is currently focused on getting the software as supported as possible by upstream
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> newer features such as anbox will probably only be available for core devices anyway
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i haven't really heard anything about adding more or newer core devices - i guess we'll need 16.04 & halium stable first
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> (and i'll probably buy a supported flagship right away)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, Seems like OP3 and OP3T quite soon but others a lot more nebulous
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Stats of N4 and BQ4.5 over time would be interesting
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Attrition of N4 seems to be quite high, anecdotally?
<tgBot3> <Callie_Cacophony> @Stereofont, Do you have a source? :)
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> still last years model without cabled convergence :(
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Callie_Cacophony, Marius G said about six weeks ago that he needs to find time to finish and publish those ports
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @rogieroudshoorn, Marius showed an HTC 10 some time ago, I believe it's quite powerful and supports MHL/slimport...hopefully it'll be officially supported, I might get one :D
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> 16.04 established well on stable and evolving dynamically will attract more attention and lead to more porting
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Probably at least one outlier too, such as a Xiaomi. So, realistically four new high powered beast on the horizon
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> The unkown is whether a new, budget option will emerge in 2018
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> all I want is a very powerful, highly specced...but cheap Ubuntu phone :P
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, With a built in espresso machine 😎
<tgBot3> <Georgecloon> Did somebody say espresso?
<tgBot3> <Lorxu> What else?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> A 6KW, three-phase phone
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Ugg how do we report an app that should be removed from the OpenStore.. The 'Signal' app is not official and it will DE-REGISTER your other devices from signal if it uses the same phone number! This is not how it should work. It should appear as a linked device especially as Ubports is not restricted to just phones..
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> Are you using a tablet @alexi? The signal app is a port of the messenger and not Signal Desktop. … It might be useful for them to make that explicit to prevent deregistration but it doesn't need to be removed from the OpenStore. On the contrary I hope it continues and thrives.
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Well given that bother the desktop and app are open code, I have built my own signal app for my phone and friends who don't do google, it shoudl exhibi thte same behaviour.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> It doesn't sync yet. It is just a fix of the old Text-Secure app
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Yeah.. so beta quality at best.. should be up there with warnings..
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, Fair
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> I got a nasty shock when it deregisterted my phone AND my desktop signal at the same time.
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> You've built it on Android ot ported it for your own use on UT?
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Just built it for android..  not inot porting atm.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, Makes sense for you to co-maintain that project?
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> If I was not putting out other fires maybe I would ;) But only switched on my tablet today after about 3 weeks. Just saw the icon and though cool. . maybeth icons should be revised..
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> aha. Maybe post a bug report? https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml/issues … the app is under development and I'm sure teh dev would be open to helpful suggestions.
<tgBot3> <AlexiPistonrod> Sure can do that.
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> 👍
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, It's a tough discussion. In my situation, my N4 just died - pretty old now.  And... there really isn't a flagship new device that I can order or force my mom to order.  So, yesterday I would have said 'support older devices' but after my N4 died, now I need at least one new device to recommend. :(  This is why I believe a hard push for Halium solves our pain...
<tgBot3> <Michele> Hi all, I bought a n5 and I'm going to install ut on it this evening. now I have an e4.5 and I want to move all my data from the bq to the lg: is it enough to copy the `.local` and `.config` folders from the home?
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> I need some help here. I am using my OPO as my daily driver with OTA 3, my Nexus 5 is trying out 16.04/devel, which works fine, but when I try to go from UBPorts OTA 3 to 16.04/devel on my Pro 5 it refuses to enter recovery. I have tried two different cables, but same thing. Any clues?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @Michele, yes but I think there could be conflicts if you simply copy the whole directories, I suggest you pick only the apps you want and just re-setup the system settings/accounts, also if you want to retain wifi networks, it's in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections … then for terminal history, /home/phablet/.bash_history ;)
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Information about the latest Community Update as well as the latest Ubunt Touch News Desk have all bee sent to the News Channel.  Subscribing and getting that information is just one click away: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> yay
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Thanks @wayneoutthere
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @bhushanshah, you're supposed to fight me!
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> we seem to be agreeing too much lately
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> By the way... halium is important
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, lol
<tgBot3> <Michele> @Javacookies, which type of conflicts? I won't have any data/config in the n5...
<tgBot3> <Michele> oh, and I have to reinstall all the apps of course, right?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> yup you have to reinstall....I can't give an exact example but I remember having some issues before when I tried that......well I suggest you wait for some other more expert people here … I could be wrong :P
<tgBot3> <Michele> ok. thanks for your advices @Javacookies
<tgBot3> Camblu was added by: Camblu
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, It's a pretty easy decision. You cannot optimize for something which does not yet exist. To claim otherwise is folly.
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> @TomasOqvist, I have tried both UBPorts Installer and ubuntu-device-flash with wipe option, but to no avail.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, sorry, I meant something 'current but in existence' not 'prototype' (like Ubuntu Edge)
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> example One plus 5T
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Even so
<tgBot3> <dohbee> claiming old devices are not worthwhile is nonsense. they're the only devices which ubports runs on
<tgBot3> <dohbee> and the whole point of unity8 and convergence is that screen size doesn't matter, you build things with grid units and each device has a different number of pixels per grid unit, based on dpi
<tgBot3> <dohbee> and if you optimize something to be fast on an old 4 core 32-bit device with 1 GB RAM, think of how fast it might be on an 8+ core 64-bit device with 4-6 GB
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Camblu, Hello Camblu. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Definitely that is not my position.  I agree completely for many reasons that keeping old devices alive and awesome is good.  My only point is that we should have *one* modern, super power kick butt device that works well with UT for those who want to 'future proof' themselves a bit.
<tgBot3> <Owen Roe> So is there going to be another goal past $2500 on patreon?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @dohbee, That is the point I couldn't get my head around. Does designing to the lowest common denominator device hold everything else back or does the additional effort of optimising have benefits right up the chain?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @Stereofont, If Developers would apply care from the beginning then this is no additional effort. Use profiling tools and increase system load. Dont give the latest hardware to a dev :)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Stereofont, While trickle-down economics very much does not work, trickle-up optimizations do in fact
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @dohbee, Lol indeed
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Like in game design, the get beta GPUs but the older PCs will show the game in awful rendering
<tgBot3> <Flohack> The = they
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Agree strongly on the first. Thank you for your answer on the second. I had no insight into how it might work in practice
<tgBot3> <dohbee> besides, you don't necessarily want the highest powered device to be the face of things. it would be way better to have more ethical devices at the forefront
<tgBot3> <dohbee> ie, the FP2 and Purism Librem 5 aren't particularly powerful, but they are going to be the two most ethical
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Maintaining the life of devices is an ethical plus for sure. Though eventually they just break. Also many people in practice do jump to the shiny and new, so the proportion of older devices in use can shrink that way too
<tgBot3> <dohbee> well sure, sort of
<tgBot3> <dohbee> there's only so much "ethical" you can build on top of things built from slave labor in poisonous mining operations
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> FP2 does try to tread a middle way on technological advance of course
<tgBot3> <dohbee> new phones break just as often
<tgBot3> <dohbee> but really, to "optimize" unity8 is probably going to take a lot of work nobody has time for
<tgBot3> <Wouter Jansen> In episode 35 of the Linux Action News. They also talk about ubports. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT3X5aDkuLE&sns=em
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> With this talk about how the Signal app signs you out of other clients, that's a problem true. But, does it permit you to sign in on multiple UT devices using this same Signal client? Could I share my account that way say between my Pro 5 and M10?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> it depends on how you sign in
<tgBot3> <dohbee> i don't know if the client in question allows logging in without phone number
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @Stereofont, This for me is a no-brainer: Optimise for the weakest phone, and the more powerful one will be a veritable Death Star.
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> This is why I use Lububtu gui on desktop. I get every drop of juice and save energy, even if I have the latest and greatest hardware. It's common sense
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Someone will have to test it I guess.
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @dohbee, No, that is not possible
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Fwd from nanu_c: This is how signal works, you have one identity on your phone and then you can connect the desktop with that identity. If the identity changes, the desktop can't sync either.
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Fwd from nanu_c: So desktop signal is only working on android
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Fwd from nanu_c: So when your identity changes you have to resync always. Unfortunally the process of syncing the desktop is only documented in the signal app for android and I havn't looked into that
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> If you are not subscribed to the News Channel, a brand new Ubuntu Touch Audiocast has been dropped.  Just click the news feed subscription and enjoy: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Nanu/Aaron is the developer of UT Signal app
<tgBot3> <milkor73> https://freedom.press/news/signal-beginners/
<tgBot3> <Michele> hey, I saw here https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-nexus-5 is linked MDT, but @mariusquabeck said ut support will be dropped, so I think that link should be removed (now or soon)
<tgBot3> tiagopires was added by: tiagopires
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @tiagopires, Hello Tiago and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> Finn Riordan was added by: Finn Riordan
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> hi Finn
<tgBot3> <Finn Riordan> Hello
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> @per_sonne, +1 for saving energy and natural resources.
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi Finn! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @lduboeuf, Battery lasts longer, you get more processing power out of it...coding for top hardware is just lazy. It allows for dirty, messy, unelegant and inefficient code. Like swiping dirt under the rug, paint over stains and pretend it's great.
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> A turd is a turd.
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Hi i have a small quiestion i can buy a second hand Meizu pro 5 Ubuntu Edition would this device supported in the future?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> yes, the pro 5 ubuntu edition is supported by ubports
<tgBot3> <dohbee> you may need to reflash with ubports image, but there are several people using it today
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @dohbee, Ok and this will be also into the future ?
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> you can see https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot3> <dohbee> yes, afaik
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> @per_sonne, +1
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Thanks guys
<tgBot3> <Dave S> Anyone know why wifi hasn't been working on the last few versions of 16.04 on Nexus 5 since at least r186?
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere I have to say, you are 100% correct about the idea of anbox! :)
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> (listening to the audiocast)
<tgBot3> Sailor37 was added by: Sailor37
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Welcome @Sailor37! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Sailor37> Hi! Where i can get app list of OpenStore? Im not ubuntu touch yet, but i wanna.
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Sailor37, That's dead simple! https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Remember that we are still growing and some of the apps might still be on the way to get really stable, but personally, it's really impressive for me already how far we've come in the short time
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> It was interesting view the web link in the app OpenStore.
<tgBot3> <BrisPete> @Dave S, I've been wondering this too. I'm on 187.
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Dave S, I don't know, but I heard about it and that it's known and worked on already
<tgBot3> <Sailor37> @peternerlich, Tnx!
<tgBot3> Yurii was added by: Sailor37
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Sailor37, Feel free to come ask for support in the Newcomers Rome anytime, when you decide to install UT!
<tgBot3> <Michele> @Javacookies, is there anything else I should/could backup?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hello Yurii! Same for you, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for the most important information and feel free to ask any question you have!
<tgBot3> <dariusc93> What is the main goal of ubports now?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Freeing devices of Android
<tgBot3> <alan_morford> @dohbee, Lol
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, But this is the goal of Halium?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> These are not separate projects
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium is not an OS
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> @dohbee, It will still take a lot of development until I can use an UBports device as my main device. We need more apps, but I see it makes progress.
#ubports 2018-01-09
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, no!?? I'm right!?  How about the Say Ubuntu app??
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, and how about our recommended way of contacting you? :)
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @dariusc93, kick butt and have fun!
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Does anyone here have a link for me to the plasma mobile telegram?
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @XavierXX, https://t.me/plasmamobile
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, i feel targeted
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Thank you
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, does it feel good or bad?  I like getting targeted.  Where is @bhushanshah ?
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Also we always take recommendations for targeting.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> If we target you is usually means we love you.
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PjBF0IA0/file_3659.mp4
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Awwww! love all you guys too! ❤️
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Public Announcement: Yes, we have targeted Marius and his poor Ubuntu pronunciation, but it is out of love and care.
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/P8o8xVzC/file_3660.mp4
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox I remember seeing some issue about ofobo and other configs but can't find the issue now... Got link?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/409
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, ah yes, that's the idea of combinding it all into one central config file
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> (this sounds like a job for Halium 👀)
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> yeah
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Hm, can this issue be moved to halium projectmanagement?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I wonder
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> I have started slightly on a compat for this
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Because this is issue I'm looking into
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, sure
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> But I don't think this is Launchpad
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah, i'll put it there
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> gets email
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> never mind
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> What's with the camera permissions on the fp2? Gone again?
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> FWIW, it will be really hard to use one config and get away with it, and also e.g there are some plasma mobile specific configs I want to include in the device image... So first initial solution would be to add support for utouch like overlay in the hybris boot
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, this is just a simple python script that reads one config and creates the format the different components expect
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> And then think about one config file
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, ubports-boot does that. :/
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, yes :) and so much more
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I know, I'm back and forth on it. It's just... We're going to find every issue that was solved by it while we try to replace it
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Not that I like that solution
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> What would you prefer?
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> It's just interim solution I feel like, I would prefer a solution which is either 1 config file or completely out of initrd solution
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> You said it yourself, you have some PM-specific things you want to include
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, and you can so easely do that with ubports-boot
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Tbh, again I'm not sure if it's PM specific btw ^^^
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> it's just that, it has all the feauters we want, why try to recreate that? insted focuse on improving what we have
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> It's gst-omx and gst Droid Configuration files
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> also it's libc :) not that damn bionic
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Mhmm. There are some things that aren't needed in ubports-boot, maybe the 'local' and 'nfs' scripts. Those can be removed.
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Which might or not be useful for utouch
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I agree that it's not simple, but out of that complexity comes a very reliable system
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> It's exactly what I'm finding with the hybris-boot compatibility. Every issue that we're going to hit using hybris-boot is already solved by engineers who work(ed) in embedded systems and were paid very well to do so.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Every filesystem corruption, udev dependency, mountpoint hit-or-miss...
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Initially reason for not using ubports boot was, mainly it did get in way of booting systemd as far as I remember and it was hard to debug it.. but not fully sure
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> I'll dig irc logs and figure out why we choose hybris boot
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, now I have a better understanding of it. Maybe I could help out.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> (We'd also rename it, to be clear. ;) )
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Yeah right 😂
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> That was another issue (not)
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> 😛
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> If need be for debugging, we could probably add more breakpoints. Just for good measure.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, no maybe. We could do that. `maybe-break "breakpoint"`
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I think it figured out why it got in the way of systemd, and it's probably the same reason that hybris-boot got in the way of upstart
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> No that was not it, I believe it even worked for Marius once.. but for me and others never
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, it uses `run_init` rather than `switch_root` for one
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Well run_init is wrapper around switch root no?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> https://askubuntu.com/questions/744128/what-is-run-init-actually
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> They're basically the same thing
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Btw.. @mariogrip first ping about libcompat in new year
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> 😆
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I TOLD YOU THAT WOULD HAPPEN!
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I have been bugging him as you asked, @bhushanshah
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, +1
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, nice work! now bug @bhushanshah too
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, I will have it ready for our halium meeting :)
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> or before
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> So, uh, @bhushanshah
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> hybris-boot booted Halium on the first try
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Darn it, did it again
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> ubports-boot
<tgBot3> ahsanit was added by: ahsanit
<tgBot3> Javirojo was added by: Javirojo
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Interesting, I suppose that will require changes on userspace side?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Meaning?
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Well to start container I believe, changes in rootfs will be needed?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Possibly a few, I was pretty phased out on work by the time I got there
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubports-boot actually gives us a lot more in terms of the container. It mounts the Android initrd, puts vendor in the right place, mounts all the partitions
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> You can also provide /data/.writable_image if you please to enable rw /
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Okay I'll experiment more about it
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, let me know where you get and I'll see if I can take it from there
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> One thing, it does require you to change your fstab to put `/dev/mmcblk...` in data's line.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not great, but could probably be solved right quick since we already have fixup-mountpoints
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Right
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Or some usage of findfs / blkid maybe
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> No `block` BTW, we don't symlink dev into dev block
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I think there's a reason that Canonical didn't do thay
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Device vendors being not sane?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeo
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> And not labeling partition correctly
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> -.-
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Looking at the initrd, it feels like there were lots of lessons learned the hard way in that thing
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Even down to the workarounds for when vendors are stupid with `aboot` and the cmdline
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh! There's a PR that you'll need
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot/pull/8
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Pull that, it'll make things much easier.
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Okay
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Btw, I saw no huge issues with e2fsck
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Great
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Must have been a fluke for me, then
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> I triple checked this time that e2fsck was done indeed.. and not like last time
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> 😆
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> So did I
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, You'll need this
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Okay yeah
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> But the rootfs actually boots without it...
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Somehow
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Well halium rootfs wouldn't have issues
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Everything is read-only, but systemd don't care
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Or maybe systemd is remounting rw?
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Oh
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, Nope, I tried to touch some files
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> No logging, obviously
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Container didn't start... But ssh came up and it was ready to go
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, hope that works out for you... Otherwise I'll be back in about 8 hours
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Okay
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> (I'll try it on halium 5 device btw and not halium 7)
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Shouldn't matter but my N5X is occupied
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Shouldn't matter.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh! `mkdir /android` followed by a reboot will greatly help. That's where `/data` and such get mounted
<tgBot3> <bhushanshah> Ok
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Would it be possible to install UT on a Meizu Pro 5 International Version ?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> ^Mos def, I did exactly that and on the 64GB version no less.
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Ok thanks yes i dont know if it would a 64GB version...
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> He say that it cost new 500 euro so i think it zould be the 64GB version... but i will ask him
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I got my one for "95% new” whatever that means but for £165 or so, eBay, Chinese seller ^__^
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @TartanSpartan, Nice yes i try to found one into the EU, as here in Belgium you can not buy them only chinees version
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @ahsanit, Hello Kamil and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Javirojo, Hello Javi and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> Anyone got a clue on this? Trying to go from UBPorts 15.04 to 16.04 on my Pro 5.  … ~$ sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=turbo —channel=ubports-touch/16.04/devel —bootstrap —wipe —verbose … [sudo] password for tomas:  … 2018/01/09 08:58:26 Device is |turbo| … 2018/01/09 08:58:26 Flashing version 11 from ubports-touch/16.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com t
<tgBot3> 08:58:37 Waiting for device to enter recovery mode ... … Failed to enter Recovery
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 1898x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/5UumZMkp/file_3662.jpg
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> This is my "recovery mode"
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> Just the Ubuntu logo, but not spinning or anything.
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Hi guys would that be a ok to flash UT on it ?
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> 32GB … Modell M576H …  I talk about the Meizu Pro 5 …  And the software on it is Flyme 6.1.0.0G
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Yes Rudi, as you asked me via PM, I think that will be just fine as it's the International version.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> According to the first link in this screenshot, that should support my statement:
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/RaCLkE5A/file_3664.jpg
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I think the only one people have trouble with is the locked Chinese one which is different. And even with that I believe people can swap different Android variants onto it, unlock it and make it friendly to Ubuntu. But yeah, your Int version should work great if you flash it according to correct instructions.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, China has some serious policy on locking down handsets. Over the years it came to a situationwhen my non-Chnese handsets will no longer accept Chinese SIM card, or will only allow calls, but not data, even if the SIM has data plan included. … Sure, I can go to one of big telecom headquarters and they can somehow unlock it, but if I buy any random handset in the Chinese domestic market, it will work out of the box. … It's al
<tgBot3> disturebing if you ask me.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Be that as it may, again, it's irrelevant to him because he's going for a sanctioned version.
<tgBot3> <HenryOne> People with OnePlus devices, have a vote here: https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/question-of-the-week-31-operating-system-and-custom-roms.743631/
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Ok thanks
<tgBot3> DadoUnyu was added by: DadoUnyu
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi @DadoUnyu! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get you started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Hey folks, anyone know if therese will be any development towards exchange support in Dekko? @DanChapman
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Damn auto spell...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8Vyn7nLP/file_3665
<tgBot3> <Christopher> hey everyone I'd like to use an android program called anki —would it be possible to do this w/ ubports now or any time soon?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> There, not Therese
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, Yes but not in the near future
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> Fwd from bhdouglass: As teased earlier: https://github.com/bhdouglass/clickable/releases/tag/v3.1.0 … Clickable now has a `--desktop` argument that you can use to run your app on the desktop! Not quite an emulator and your mileage may vary. Please let me know of your experiences good & bad!
<tgBot3> <Christopher> I'm reading the community update and it looks like the meizu pro is the device that gets support for features first
<tgBot3> <Christopher> support for snaps and anbox are mentioned for that device specifically...
<tgBot3> <Christopher> I wish I had one of those rather than a nexus 5
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> @Christopher, patience, everything is WIP and still green
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> humm, question everyone: my BQ E4.5 have already very small amount of free memory ( without running any app, data disabled ) on 15.04, i have doubt it will support 16.04
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Eventually every core device will receive the update
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> right now anbox is not useful its just for debugging
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: Has someone gone through the trouble of mapping/listing UT/ubports related telegram groups and their puroposes? Would be nice to have an overview without having to stumble upon them and having to join them to see what they're about
<tgBot3> PsP238 was added by: PsP238
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hey @PsP238! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Christopher> @popescu_sorin those videos look awesome
<tgBot3> <Christopher> also out of curiosity, are there any user-visible differences with ubports 16.04?
<tgBot3> <PsP238> redmi note 4 support Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @PsP238, (from the FAQ:) Due to limited time and resources, we are not porting to new devices until the 16.04 rebase is finished.  … You can see a list of devices where ports are in the works at https://ubports.com/page/devices - click on any of the links to find out more about the state of the images in question.__
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @peternerlich, that is false
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> @Christopher, no
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> we are porting new devices to Halium, which is UBports 16.04 is based on
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> but there is no Xiaomi port anyways, so that doesn't really matter
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Oh, is it? We'll need to update the FAQ then
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> I will tellyou more — we got 2 new devices ported this weel
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> we're not porting to legacy non-halium base
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> But I though I read that the switch to Halium will be made a few updates into the 16.04 rebase (just heard)
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, Cheers!
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @peternerlich, I honestly have no idea about that, I don't really work on UBports. I mainly work on Halium and Plasma Mobile
<tgBot3> <Christopher> @vanyasem will ubports work with newish devices through the support of halium? like new samsung devices?
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Christopher, Halium is not a magic thing that enables support for all the devices you want
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> so that's a solid no
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> Samsung is a pain in the ass to work with overall
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> we have added support for some new devices like HTC 10, OP3, and OP5
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> Houston we have a problem 😱
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> The soupergroup disappeared on the desktop version of telegram
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> Any idea why?
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> And there is also someone from the fairphone 2 + ubuntu touch group with the same expirience...
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Same here. Desktop app is affected, iOS is ok, UT app is ok, web app is ok.
<tgBot3> <Daniel> That was me. For me they are back.
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> ok, the desktop version is back 😅
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Yup, back here too. I think because I posted in the group?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Glitch in the Matrix.
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> @YougoChats, Excuse me, where can I leave the Matrix?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Walk up to the nearest Agent, slap him across the face and stare at him with a shit eating grin. You’ll be out (and recycled) in no time
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> *googles How to skip recycling by the matrix*
<tgBot3> Ahmad Musaffa was added by: Ahmad Musaffa
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> I's there a command line to view the hour in GPS?
<tgBot3> <Mark> @lduboeuf, I've corrently got (out of 7.7GB) 3.1GB free and 3.2 GB used by Ubuntu. Within the expected limitations of an older phone that seems fine to me. 16.04 might leave it a bit tight for memory but, in my non-expert view, still workable as long as I keep it clean and don't expect too much of it.
<tgBot3> <Mark> @Mark, currently not corrently :)
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> humm your talsking about disk usage not ram, here without anything open: around 750Mo... only 250 free memory 😱
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> unity8 (core + dash) is responsible for 30% of total
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, that's messed up.  check it out @exar_kun
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, thanks for comments.  more than one person has been asking for this this week.  we are trying to figure out how to present this becasuse some groups are fully public while others are 'open' but 'not to everyone'.  Thanks for your patience, it's on our list.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @DC7IA, flag this guy - he 'googles'
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zbScrXuL/file_3666.mp4
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 😔😄
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Welcome Ahmad! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 😃😃😃😃😃😃
<tgBot3> <Rekols> https://github.com/rekols/deepin-font-installer
<tgBot3> <Rekols> hello
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> A news item with exciting updates to Clickable has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel.  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Well lets say its false for Halium-based OSes. Its true for UT. Since none of the UT core members focusing on porting now. Still a few of them are porting in their free time :)
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Flohack, UBports 16.04 is Halium based
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I know ;)
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, current builds already use Halium??
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Not afaik
<tgBot3> <samzn> https://youtu.be/PnvvHAf2H-0
<tgBot3> <dohbee> meh
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @samzn, yeah... i don't know.  i'm between 'meh' and 'hmm' … I think UT convergence is still the only way to go: Buy a really great mobile device and then make plugging into *any* screen easy and awesome....
<tgBot3> <samzn> @wayneoutthere, well, we can converge this
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> yeah..... true dat... that's why I have some 'hmm'
<tgBot3> desertjellyfish was added by: desertjellyfish
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> but... screen... i don't know.  too small? well, I think you're right. this has some value right now becuase there is not an existing infrastructure for 'public convergence'.  and... now that I think about it, you can't really have a 'public convergence' becuase then the public will see your screen.... unless it was like a 1950's phone booth... which is pretty cool.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> well if someone ports to the razer phone i guess
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @desertjellyfish, Hey @desertjellyfish I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed.  There is a Newcomers room as well for you.  Thanks for joining!
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, I can easily read most people's cell phones today, from a distance.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, haha.  this is facxt
<tgBot3> <desertjellyfish> @wayneoutthere, :)
<tgBot3> <Michele> @Javacookies, how can I copy the `system-connections` folder? I've tried with `adb pull` but it copies an empty folder, I copied in the `Documents` folder and then tried to copy the folder from nautilus but it can copy only the empty folder and says acces denied to the files...
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Michele, needs root permissions to read.
<tgBot3> <Michele> oh yes, I forgot to say I tried also with sudo
<tgBot3> <milkor73> You need to activate it on the device
<tgBot3> <dohbee> copy the dir with sudo to ~/, then change ownership of the files on the copied dir (`sudo chown -R phablet.phablet ~/system-connections` for example)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> then you should be able to read as normal user or over mtp
<tgBot3> <Michele> ah ok, thanks I tried to `chmod 777` but I didn't think to change the owner!
<tgBot3> <Michele> oops, I was wrong... I can't copy the folder to my home on the phone...
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Go settings on phone and about and enable developer mode
<tgBot3> <Michele> I already have it enabled
<tgBot3> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/JBo3hwpX/file_3668.jpg
<tgBot3> <milkor73> This?
<tgBot3> <Michele> yep
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Restart needed
<tgBot3> <Michele> oh sure 😂😂
<tgBot3> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/gPn9Nzrd/file_3669.webp
<tgBot3> <Michele> ```$ sudo cp system-connections/ ~/Documents/ … [sudo] password for phablet:  … cp: omitting directory ‘system-connections/’```
<tgBot3> drguell was added by: drguell
<tgBot3> <petya230> Use -r
<tgBot3> <drguell> Hi!
<tgBot3> <petya230> Hi
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @petya230, or -a
<tgBot3> <petya230> sudo cp -r system-connections/ ~/Documents/
<tgBot3> <petya230> -a?
<tgBot3> <petya230> Hm
<tgBot3> <Michele> @petya230, thanks it worked
<tgBot3> <dohbee> all
<tgBot3> <petya230> ohhh
<tgBot3> <petya230> I see
<tgBot3> <petya230> @dohbee, Thanks :D
<tgBot3> <Michele> I copied the directory to the phone home, but I can't copy to the pc via adb neither via nautilus
<tgBot3> <Michele> ```$ sudo adb pull Documents/system-connections ~/Scrivania/ … adb: error: failed to copy 'Documents/system-connections/iiss-greppi' to '/home/mike/Scrivania/system-connections/iiss-greppi': Permission denied```
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @drguell, Hi! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Michele, Tory different cable
<tgBot3> <milkor73> Try
<tgBot3> <Michele> but it worked for another file...
<tgBot3> <milkor73> me no more ideas, just the 😂PC restart
<tgBot3> <Michele> 😂 ok thanks anyway
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> @KrisJacewicz I want to control the rp3 trought the Bluetooth of the phone. Writing commans as if I had an ssh connection, but without wifi. I'd like if you could give me some tutorial. Thanks.
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> do Slimport VGA adapters work on Nexus 5? I guess not? I believe it doesn't on Nexus 7 2013
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Cesar_Herrera, see here: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36889 … however bt is not very fast. x forwarding almost certainly will be a bad experience. Normal ssh however should be usable unless you deal with a shit load of output on the stdout/stderr
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> @KrisJacewicz, I wanted use the rp3 without wifi nor hub. I'll see your direction.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Cesar_Herrera, but your ut can be hotspot and raspi can connect to it. no need for hub/router
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> you hv LAN between ut and raspi
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> @KrisJacewicz, Even if I disconnect data?
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Cesar_Herrera, yes 5hen u just hv LAN but without WAN/Internet
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> good idea about the hotspot
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> I'll say you later. Thanks.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> by turning hotspot on your ut it basically becomes your wireless router for your own LAN
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> @Javacookies, I tried micro hdmi to vga adapter with m10 fhd on 15.04 and it didn't work
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, You don't use bluetooth to forward the display. You use it to send short commands.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> "high speed" bt can also get a few Mbps by using wifi, which is why bt/wifi is always in the same module now
<tgBot3> <xreactx> Looking forward to testing out anbox on the OnePlus One... ::Impatiently waiting::
<tgBot3> <Ratattuile> Good when it leaves the anbox?
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> @Ratattuile, When what leaves Anbox?
<tgBot3> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Hi. Is it possible to use ssh to connect to UTouch and browse files (via Nautilus, like ssh://username@servername.example.com/folder)?
<tgBot3> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> It supposed to be better than adb - no wires, easy connection.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Questions I've never seen regarding the web browser app. I think you've optimised much better than Canonical managed. The most striking thing is you can have dozens and dozens of tabs up.
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> You can use the built-in terminal if you’d like, I don’t know if inbound SSH is supported
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, if you enable the ssh gadget, yes. but the connection becomes a bit unreliable when the screen locks and the phone tries to suspend
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Canonical seemed to hard limit the recovery of those tabs to a max of 10. So, is there a theoretical maximum under Ubports? How does it affect performance in terms of RAM and CPU usage as you increase the number of tabs? Most of them aren't active as you use them
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't think anything has changed there really
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @dohbee, In that case use the tweak tool in order to keep it open in the background. I don’t know which app you need to allow to keep active in the background though
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> The tab limit, at least, has definitely been increased.
<tgBot3> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> @stuiterveer, It is possible to enable any app/process work in background, like ssh agent, am I right? I just have not UT on phone now so can't check what is in Tweak Tool options.
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, If I’m not mistaken you can select apps, but not specific processes. Your best bet is to try each app one by one (or enable them all for a nuclear option) and see if this makes the connection still work when on standby
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @dohbee, is this true? in my experience, ssh works fine even when the phone locks, actually x forwarding works fine as well..
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Javacookies, well it was true for me. ssh would get a bit slow after a while
<tgBot3> <dohbee> tbf it's been literally like a whole year since i probably did this
<tgBot3> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Very interesting, thanks all! SSH is a good option to move files by air in order to compensate lack of KDE Connect tools.
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, just copy your client's public key to your phones authorized_keys file and you are good to go and well enable ssh sudo android-gadget-service enable ssh
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, yes u can use sshfs, see here: … https://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html?m=1#sshfs
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> i barely exchange files any other way now than via nautilus. If my devixe is not connected via cable i use sshfs.
<tgBot3> Pedro was added by: Pedro
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> also ssh session does not get affected by screen lock on none of my devices. I think the acreen lock only affects gui apps and only in the staged mode.  … If you change mode to windowed the screen lock will not do anything.
<tgBot3> <Pedro> @malditobastardo, Are you from Spain?
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> I wish this was also true when phone is in staged mode but connectes to power
<tgBot3> <mimecar> hi Pedro
<tgBot3> <Pedro> Miguel !!!
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Welcome Pedro! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask anything, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Pedro> Hello again
<tgBot3> <Pedro> I'm in the group again
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Pedro, Ah, you're returning?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Welcome back then!
<tgBot3> <mimecar> there's a spanish group of UBports, Do you know the name?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @mimecar, @UBports_Es
<tgBot3> <mimecar> yes 😋
<tgBot3> <Pedro> Yes Peter - I uninstalled Telegram few months ago
<tgBot3> <Pedro> Thanks
<tgBot3> <Pedro> Beautiful - spanish group
<tgBot3> <Pedro> I'm going to there - we keep in touch
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Nice! We finally need to get the UBFR assistant bot finished to easily tell us new from returnning users etc. and makes sure we don't forget anyone... The dork responsible probably thinks other stuff is more important...
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Pedro, While you're here, be sure to hoin @UBports_News!
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, not the screen lock itself but the "phone tries to go to sleep" bit is what matters. screen lock is merely a visual indicator
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, Also, windowed mode has no bearing on apps being paused when backgrounded. apps that get paused will get paused regardless of windowing mode
<tgBot3> <Pedro> @peternerlich, I'm joined - anyway I think I'll be here(english group) because is a good way todo improcedente the lenguage. I need It … 😉
<tgBot3> <Pedro> @Pedro, What the ... Good way to improve the lenguage ...
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> I think you already improcedented the language.  Nice work!  I also improcedente English. It's such a broken language so anything helps
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @KrisJacewicz, Hi, something weird is happening to me opening your https://kriscode.blogspot.co.uk , it is switching to https://kriscode.blogspot.cz
<tgBot3> <milkor73> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/eTVdbMjZ/file_3673.jpg
<tgBot3> <criztovyl> for me it changes to ...blogger.de, i think that's intentional.
<tgBot3> <milkor73> but I dont see anything else and cannot scrool nothing
<tgBot3> <criztovyl> have you checked you script blogger?
<tgBot3> <criztovyl> *your
<tgBot3> <milkor73> addblock
<tgBot3> <milkor73> I am sorry
<tgBot3> <criztovyl> also maybe try uBlock instead of ABP, I claim it to be a little bit better :D
<tgBot3> <milkor73> I completely forgot it is there, thanks Christoph
<tgBot3> <criztovyl> no problem, we're all humans. :)
<tgBot3> <milkor73> 👍
<tgBot3> <gefa67> Hi, after OTA-3 "sudo apt-get install libunwind8" says "E: Unable to locate package libunwind8". Any ideas?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @gefa67, in a chroot? libertine? what?
<tgBot3> <gefa67> It's a ssh session on nexus5
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> https://puri.sm/posts/happy-new-year-purism-goals-for-2018/
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> So they are releasing a tablet?
<tgBot3> <mimecar> "Produce great documentation for developers to write applications into PureOS"
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, yes/no. it's the elusive "librem 11"
<tgBot3> <mimecar> documentation and lower prize would be nice
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @gefa67, you're trying to install something into the rootfs with apt?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> price is fine
<tgBot3> <gefa67> @dohbee, Yes
<tgBot3> <dohbee> well you need to run apt-get update before apt will find anything, but it's generally better to create a chroot and install things there instead of in rootfs
<tgBot3> <gefa67> Ok, will try it with chroot, I thought it works different in Ota2...
<tgBot3> <Michele> where can I find the sms history on ut?
<tgBot3> <Michele> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/OIVIZORt/file_3675.jpg
<tgBot3> <dohbee> it should be under ~/.loca/sharel somewhere, i think "nuntium" or "history-service" perhaps
<tgBot3> <Michele> thank you
<tgBot3> <gefa67> @dohbee, Is libertine the recommended one?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @gefa67, Yes
<tgBot3> <Michele> is someoneelse having vibrations issues with the n5? it just works random for me: when I tap a button, an icon in the header of an app it should vibrate but 19 times out of 20 it doesn't work. … I think it isn't an hardware problem because if I enable the vibration on the keyboard it works well...
<tgBot3> <vince1171> why ubuntu-sdk-ide and clickable can't be installed in the same time (if I install one, the other is removed... )?
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @vince1171, Probably a dependencies conflicts.
<tgBot3> <vince1171> @TronFortyTwo, ok I will see that twomorrow
<tgBot3> <tomrhodes> Hi, does the Xapp app in the open store mean that there's a new simpler libertine setup?
<tgBot3> <gefa67> @dohbee, Thanks, will try it...
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @tomrhodes, ap, or scope?
<tgBot3> <tomrhodes> good point it's the scope, was the liberty scope right?
<tgBot3> <tomrhodes> libertine even
<tgBot3> <dohbee> libertine scope yes
<tgBot3> <dohbee> it's just a launcher for apps installed in libertine containers
<tgBot3> <tomrhodes> ok I got excited about nothing then it's the scope we used to install through the old store then...
<tgBot3> RavengamerSpace was added by: RavengamerSpace
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi @RavengamerSpace! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
#ubports 2018-01-10
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes actually you are right, screen lock happens immediately, and phone goes to sleep a bit later in time.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, that part is not somwth8ng i made up but rather something i experimented with and then i drew conclusions. Perhaps wrong ones, but:
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> 1. a gui app itself starts a http server to provide a website i terface. In windowed mode, after screen lock (and a bit after that when phone goes to sleep) i can no longer access that server from anotherachine. But in the windowed mode i still can even an hour after the lock.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> 2. in the windowed mode battery drains down much faster
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @milkor73, that is part of their CDN, normal for blogspot
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @milkor73, that is related to specific versions of Firefox. Any other webbrowser will show it.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @milkor73, oh... its addblock that causes this, not FF? were u able to rwnder the page without addblock? apparently it only happens in FF anyways.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Hello crew! I just want to give a big thank you shout-out. Ubuntu touch has so much to offer at such a young and comparatively unsupported stage. The only things I miss are exchange services, which has already been mentioned, dynamic keyboard apps, and the social app aspect of android (as so many of my aquaintances use whatsapp and the like, and getting them to switch is like trying to persuade a Chevy man to convert to Dodge). For my purpos
<tgBot3> battery drain isn't considerably higher after several days of testing. It's great! And customizable.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Lukas Wolfskin, We sincerely appreciate your feedback!  Thanks for sending it....
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> As for apps written for android, though the apps themselves are not compatible with Ubuntu touch,  are some …  of the coding languages the same? And if so, can one use large sections of that similar code to reproduce something similar? My guess is no... Because that hasn't happened, really...
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @Lukas Wolfskin, As far as Ubuntu Touch apps go, they are mainly written in Qt which is different from Android apps which are written in Java. So to port them, all code needs to be ported between programming languages which is extremely time consuming
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Thought so...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> There's no automatic "translator", per se
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Indeed
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Lukas Wolfskin, it's not barely the language that makes cross-platformness difficult but the APIs. Apps for androud can be written in many languages, java, c++, object pascal, and more. All these languages can also be used to write apps for UT. But the code in these languages on Android might dynamically or statically link against libraries that are not  provided on another platform. Such app is still a valid binary for another Linux OS with
<tgBot3> same CPU architecture (some android devices are intel) but these binaries will fail to load libraries that are not present.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> more precisely only the dynamic linking will fail but some of libraries that are linked statically may then try to link dynamically to yet something else, that may not be present.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I kind of get it...
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @stuiterveer, qt is not a programming language but a widgetset. Android also supports qt5 since version 4.1
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @KrisJacewicz, Ah, my bad. Thanks :)
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> The main thing I'm trying to …  ascertain is whether or not the logarithms and visual implementations of a keyboard app could "easily" (rather than a years worth of line by line grind) be moved over.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> also the java written android apps depend on a java runtime of android that is not a pure standard jvm but a dedicated runtime for Android.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Lukas Wolfskin, not sure what you meant, sorry
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, i just thought that perhaps switching between staged and windowed mode changes sleep setting (in relation to screen lock?)...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> http://minuum.com/ … This app is phenomenal, and the word prediction and resizing keyboard are addictive. The thing is, I want to know if its worth even trying to port/retool or if it's an unsurmountable mountain.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Probably the latter...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> And maybe illegal...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/4CDSSdyg/file_3682.webp
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, maybe the design ignored the possibility that users may switch to windowed mode on the device screen with tweak tool or from command line and only assumed it would ever happen when an external monitor is connected for convergence adding another assumption that phone would then have been docked or at least powered up so the power saving policy would be loosen up.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> and perhaps if u do switch to windowed mode in the toucscreen you also effectively switch over to a less power saving mode
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Lukas Wolfskin, the logic may be possible to port but i wont be looking into the code to asses that. … Porting the gui might not be as easy as copy/paste though. … Also the integration with the OS,. registering that kbd for OS to use might not be straightforward either. … If you are really interrested you could consider porting that logic into a maliit plugin. As i said, i wont be looking into the source code of that though, so wont hv 
<tgBot3> asvise or feedback
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/k8ne9q00/file_3683
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @KrisJacewicz, Thanks for the help!
<tgBot3> <crutchcorn> I have a bunch of questions about Ubuntu Touch as I want to get involved sometime soon(ish). I know there was some TODO work on getting on top of helium base, is that still being worked on or is that already done? I can't seem to find any documentation on it anymore.  … Also, has there been a common census on sticking to Mir vs moving the Wayland? I'd love to read any conversation on this topic so I can understand the goals, challenges, etc
<tgBot3> <donR> @vanyasem, Then will this support apk files ?? or andbox?
<tgBot3> <crutchcorn> That answers one of my questions 😅
<tgBot3> <crutchcorn> Also, does anyone know about this? It seems that Halium is closely tied to UBport development (as far as I can tell) … https://twitter.com/crutchcorn/status/950962090298101760
<tgBot3> <Akira_rulezZ> I've received an update on my BQ, it's called R3, is it a minor bug fix?
<tgBot3> <urielc> @crutchcorn, t.me/halium
<tgBot3> <crutchcorn> Thanks @urielc!
<tgBot3> <Rekols> (Voice, 5s)https://irc.ubports.com/aqAdMIXv/file_3684
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> Do anyone know how to install apk on UT Anbox ?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> was it already released? I mean the initial instructions?
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> 😅 I guess I missed that news LOL
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> so has anyone tried it already?
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> A frend of me i´m waiting for my PRO 5, but we dont know how to install Android apps yet
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @Xray2000 ^^
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Fwd from xreactx: is it the same as on regular 16.04... "adb install [android].apk"
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> Nexus 5 is not yet supported :( well I won't be able to try it anyway since it seems to do some flashing stuffs which wlill be a problem in MultiROM 😅
<tgBot3> <xreactx> @Flohack, was i correct?
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @Flohack, Ok thanks!
<tgBot3> <Kieran> Does installing version 12 of the 16.04/devel turbo image using ubports-installer work?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @xreactx, No and
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @Xray2000, No 😆
<tgBot3> <xreactx> Florian, enlighten us...
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @xreactx, I have no idea, we have to wait for the big brains of @mariogrip ^^
<tgBot3> <Flohack> If its not in the document already, probably smth is not working well for it
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> maybe in the anbox documentation that's mentioned? it might be the same way
<tgBot3> <Flohack> In other news, working on the first community channel:
<tgBot3> <Flohack> (Photo, 593x145) https://irc.ubports.com/5Hgm0IJn/file_3686.jpg
<tgBot3> <Flohack> This will be for community ports for new devices, we will not maintain it, but provide the Infra for this
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Its like xda platform integrated in our services haha
<tgBot3> <theimpulson> @Flohack, print ("This is awesome");
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @Flohack, Florian, do wee need to do this command from the PC side as we try it inti the terminal on a M10 and that dont works
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> @Kieran, I have tried both installer and command line, but my Pro 5 won't enter recovery.
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @Flohack, I don't exactly understand this but my reaction is "Awesome! cool!" :D
<tgBot3> <theimpulson> @Javacookies, More like XDA and Dev's base kind of platform for porting stuff where porters and people can interact as I assume.
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @Xray2000, I said no. So why you think that works? It was a joke ;)
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @Javacookies, It means: People from the community can port UT to their device, and then publish the result, so others can install it
<tgBot3> <Rekols> 😜😜😁😁😉😊😽👽😐😐😱🙀🙀😂
<tgBot3> <Flohack> In the current case, you can use Walids build to install on Moto G 2013 or 2014, I am not sure. What is Titan?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Later on the installer should be able to use those channels too
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @Flohack, Oh ok i missed that sorry ....
<tgBot3> <theimpulson> @Flohack, Why don't just get corporated with Dev's base or XDA for OS specific forums? They are already having a nice user base.
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @theimpulson, Because we need to have the images in our system-image server, to enable auto-installaton and updates to devices
<tgBot3> <Flohack> They can do whatever they want on xda, but our ecosystem makes things much easier
<tgBot3> <Flohack> No manual flashing with shady tools etc
<tgBot3> <Flohack> xda is great for developers but a mess ofr ordinary users
<bshah> (xda is mess for devs as well tbh)
<tgBot3> <Flohack> hahaha 😆
<tgBot3> <Flohack> And at the end, we want people trusting our deliveries, so if we authorize a build on the community channel, it was at least tested and verified a bit
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Can you guys add MX4 to the tester devices for Anbox? Would like to help testing as that phone isn't doing much else right now for me but it needs to be brought into the Anbox fold.
<tgBot3> <theimpulson> @bshah, +200
<tgBot3> <TomasOqvist> @Kieran, I tried again starting the installer with `sudo ubports-installer`while having Pro 5 in bootloader mode. Was asked to reboot to recovery and this time the install succeeded (16.04/devel r13).
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Fancy word prediction generally implies intrusiveness from a privacy perspective.Handle with care I think
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @donR, UT will not run apk files natively. Some will run, to some extent, in the Anbox emulator
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Unfortunate use of 'dailyuse'. Better to name it 'absolutelynotfordailyuse'
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, It is OTA3. You are very late to the party!
<tgBot3> <delijati> @Xray2000, Neee this for OPO
<tgBot3> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, Yes, Sorry 😬 … Is there a changelog for it?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont, Thanks fornthe input, Lionel. 😎 I had minimum running on a google-less rom and didn't allow the app access to my phone or contacts and it worked really well. Additionally, the dictionary is local, as you can see in the review below...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> http://android.appstorm.net/reviews/utilities/minuum-keyboard-gimmick-or-innovation/
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I just have no idea where to start... I've landed on the ubports app development page--which is okay.  I'm no programmer, but as a mild hobbyist I think I can figure things out a bit.  The real thing is, I don't know where to start digging within the .apk, how to tell the code from other code, etc...  A place to get some beginner/background info would be a great help.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> ideally, pulling the logic , as @KrisJacewicz  suggested, and adding it as a plugin for maliit would be where I'd try starting...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> and if there are severe privacy issues embedded in the thing, then I'll stuff it.  So being able to identify those within the word prediction logic would be a key "to do" before doing any real heavy lifting"
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Lukas Wolfskin, well, despite the fact that apk is a compressed archive that you can extract the content of, that extracted content will not contain program source code, but a Dalvik bytecode. So a compiled program. Good luck with reverse engineering it;) … The only way you can prot, is to have access to the source code, no to apk file.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> LOL, see— i have no idea what I'm talking about
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> sure, some portions in the apk can be plain text, but not the main program
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> 🙈
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> <— n00b...  g33z i l0v3d th3 90s
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, I guess wireshark to start?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> I am not a programmer either but what I have picked up here is that it is much easier to build from scratch than to 'import' from Android. Inspiration is of course a different matter…
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I don't have it to write this kind of code for language prediction...  I'm inspired... but lack resources--particularly time.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> ideally, a disassembler (there are programs that do it, apparently) would "convert binary code into assembly code and also used to extract strings, imported and exported functions, libraries etc. The disassemblers convert the machine language into a user-friendly format" [https://blog.udemy.com/reverse-engineering-tutorial/].
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> but, anyway...
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> @Akira_rulezZ, Maybe you can start by going to the ubports main page ???
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Don't be lazy
<tgBot3> <Xorpad> what are you trying to disassemble?
<tgBot3> <Xorpad> I use IDA Professional from HexRays
<tgBot3> <Xorpad> it's does more than disassemble, it recreates the code in it's own C-like pseudo-code
<tgBot3> <Xorpad> It can also just disassemble it
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> @Flohack, Does this mean community devices will never be core devices?
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> My understanding of core devices are working well with the os.. if community build works well.. why it cannot be core device?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Well, I'm not trying yet @Xorpad . But If  I were, it would be Dalvik bytecode
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @technicalbird, Community can be core devices if they are able to follow the requirements. Its just a denomination to tell you "Look, this is not built & supported by UBports crew, but by possible a single guy. All complaints to him please :P"
<tgBot3> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, Oh yes, sorry, I'll take a look, thank you
<tgBot3> <Flohack> We cannot support all possible devices, we instead want to help the community to help itself
<tgBot3> <Xorpad> dalvik  is the one feature not in the free version:P
<tgBot3> <Flohack> So we create the ecosystem
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Lukas Wolfskin, "user friendly" you say, have you seen assembly code?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @Lukas Wolfskin, Forget reverse engineering. It does not produce output you can use for porting an app. Plus it violates the copyright probably, which means you can be sued for stealing IP. Be careful ^^
<tgBot3> <Xorpad> before you can work with a disassembler, you need to know assembly...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @KrisJacewicz yes... and I'm crosseyed! 😜
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> @Flohack, What are the requirements a device should satisfy to become core device?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Flohack I am aware, as I posted above ^^
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> which is why I've run into a wall at every turn and decided to go back to correcting essays...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> 🤕😶
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @technicalbird, Being able to run certain features: Anbox, Halium, Convergence. Or just what we decide ;)
<tgBot3> <Akira_rulezZ> @malditobastardo, I'm not lazy, I simply forgot about that, sorry for bother
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Swift knows what you are going to type before you have even thought it. Terrifying! In a couple  of years, it will send the messages you would have sent to your friends, so that you don't have to bother 😂
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> 👻
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> what word prediction is the keyboard in UT using? Anyone know?  hunspell, presage, or something else?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> presage i think
<tgBot3> saverius93 was added by: saverius93
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @saverius93, Welcome Saverio! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Lukas see the prediciton section here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardLayouts
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, I see hunspell files in /usr/share
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> That's the trick!  @KrisJacewicz @DanChapman  … presage is rumored to be better (along with the depreciated aspell) but hunspell is more widely used (even in iOS) as it was closed and not LGPL
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> anyway, is it possible to use more than one ebook as the "trainer" for the keyboard?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> wasn't LGPL, it is now...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> hunspell, that is
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Would be great to have a dedicated keyboard maintainer group. If only the keyboard was as good as the terminal app …
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, You might be able to do it using `text2ngram` and point it at the keyboards database_<LC>.db
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/blob/1ea721476ed10b62e63fb0037ec353d0f53fe01b/plugins/en/src/src.pro#L27 is how the database is generated
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I don't really know what that means, but i'll keep it in mind as I keep learning.#
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> LOL!! Dorian Gray... that explains SOOO much.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> 😊
<tgBot3> Asror16 was added by: Asror16
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Hello guys
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, Hello Асрор. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> hiya Асрор
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> so, it looks like it uses presage AND hunspell...
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> regarding libs.  so, which one is the default?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> and why include dorian gray three times, and not two other, more diverse texts?
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Can i ask you about ubuntu problems with wifi adapter
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, You can ask 😂
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Why language from 1910??
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Ok my wi fi is BCM 43142 802.11
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, Your router?
<tgBot3> <Asror16> And it doesnt'n work on ubuntu in all wersions
<tgBot3> <Asror16> V*
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Its not router
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, Please explain a little more
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont If you look at the link @DanChapman sent me, above, you'll see the three texts used to teach the ubports keyboard are all The Picture of Dorian Gray...
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Internal wifi adapter  wich is inside the notebook
<tgBot3> <ifranci84> Guys, my telegram contacts are not synced with my google (norma contacts) ones. How can i do? The only thing happening is a circular icon spinning forever...
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Yes that is odd but it is only a small progressiion from Charles Dickens
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> ??
<tgBot3> <Asror16> What can i do with wifi on ubuntu to make it work
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, Ubuntu OS on a notebook? So it is a driver problem
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Yes
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> You can buy a very cheap USB plugin. In some the chip will work well with Ubuntu
<tgBot3> <Asror16> What is
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> This is a Ubuntu Touch phone/tablet group
<tgBot3> <Asror16> I cant catch
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Can you explain more
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, Some Realtek work, others don't. Search the chips and hope for some luck. Chips vary in the same usb
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, hunspell is used for spell checking https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/blob/7c7e20afe2fa4d53c24031b23b6f497019e1094c/plugins/westernsupport/spellchecker.cpp#L36
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Is there any list of support
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/networking/wireless-usb-adapters/abcat0503007.c?id=abcat0503007
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Thanks
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, Aaand presage is for?? Prediction? Why are both libs included?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, Yeah presage for prediction and hunspell for spellchecking
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, $7-8 should be sufficient. Maybe easier than replacing your wifi card
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman so how does that practically work when the keyboard makes a suggestion?  is only presage used? because none of my apps show spelling errors AFTER i've typed a word...
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, This group is for Ubuntu on phones 😀
<tgBot3> <Asror16> Understood
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, 👍
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, This is the primary post I'm referring to.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, No they are both used. Hunspell will try to correct a misspelt word after you hit the space bar. For instance if it type `Tesst` is changes it to `Tessy` when i hit space. This would come from hunspell. Presage shows the predictions in the predicitons bar above the keyboard
<tgBot3> <delijati> has someone a working Dockerfile for ubuntu touch development !? ...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Got it. And presage learns from my typing and word selections.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Yep 😊
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I'm going to settle in, then, with trying to retool the appearance and sizing of the keyboard and keys.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> and can I change the training texts locally, or is that something that has to be done externally and reinstalled?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Asror16, My suggestion was cheap and simple. More correctly, update on an Ethernet connection and enable Additional Drivers. Check which wifi chipset you are using, in terminal. Search around for the right driver. Success rate maybe 30%. https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-wireless-driver-chipset/
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Lukas Wolfskin, @DanChapman
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, text2ngram has an `--append` option so i suppose you could add to the current db. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/text2ngram.1.html but if you wanted to make it available to everyone then yeah it would need a rebuild
<tgBot3> <PsP238> Ubuntu 16.04.03 samba not working?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @PsP238, Explain?
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies, News gets missed... from time to time... :(
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, This is for people like me who want the device to actually work and have no skills to fix broken things
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, smart!  good idea.  this will actually speed up ports and allow people to 'port-as-you-need' and prioritize ports without hindrance from community's own goals.  For example an older device might not be cared about by 90% of community but the 10% can work together to port it... i like
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Exactly!
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Authorized porters can upload all files by themselves, so we dont need to be in the loop. It sounds really promising
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, 👊   … that's a 'fist bump'.  The cool kids do it.  I still prefer the high five, though.
<tgBot3> <Yance> Di mejanya om denny seingatku. Krn saya kasih ke om denny semuanya.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Saya minta maaf tapi kami tidak memiliki kelompok dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tgBot3> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cFh9j7bw/file_3687.webp
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> It was deleted.  I was apologising that we don't have an Indonesian group
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I'm over 30🙇🏽
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> 🤦🏼‍♂️
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ZdVe0V09/file_3688.mp4
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Lukas Wolfskin, 👊👊
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Just hit 40, brother from another mother
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Updated my will... got a bit of back pain, wish I had my motorbike... good times!
<tgBot3> Noroholms was added by: Noroholms
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Noroholms, Welcome Dmitriy! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> lol... same story, different place
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> have a big bug?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Sunshine, Explain?  😀
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> @Flohack, Authorized Porter? How? More info!
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/9GQqcMsn/file_3689.mp4
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Big Bug (band)
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/IWWqlpQ0/file_3691.JPG
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @technicalbird, Finish a port successfully and get recommended by 2 or 3 testers, I would say. But we did not make an official process for that
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Oh... that bug
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> Because my phone ota update failed ,so i flash at ubuntu , to do ubuntu-device-flash ,,,,,
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> @Flohack, @Flohack I think these info's should be written some where as all these are basic things! Probably on wiki or forum!
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/l9FRndRX/file_3693.JPG
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @technicalbird, Yes we are preparing community channels. Everything hits us at the same time, so need a little bit patience still ;)
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/IAW2o5TV/file_3695.jpg
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> Try again
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EyggJHMu/file_3697.jpg
<tgBot3> <shen feng> @Sunshine, What  happen ?
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> ota update fails，flash update fails
<tgBot3> <shen feng> 16.04or15.04?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> LOL, I'm totally lost @DanChapman @KrisJacewicz  … all I want to do is change two of the books, lines 28 and 29  [ https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/blob/1ea721476ed10b62e63fb0037ec353d0f53fe01b/plugins/en/src/src.pro#L27 ], on MY PHONE, to see how it will change the text prediction... but I've spent the better half of my day reading, poking around, and trying figure this out.  Help, guidance?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> What have you tried so far?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I haven't tried, because I can only find resources...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> i know WHAT i want to do, but can't find HOW...
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Do you have your additions in .txt format?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> i've been searching around with terms like "change keyboard-compenent src.pro locally" and etc
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> yes, I do!
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> pulled them both from Project Gutenberg
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Do you want to completely wipe the db and replace or append to the current db?
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> i hope it's good luck this time
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> append--but I don't understand why the_picture_of_dorian_gray.txt is repeated on lines 27, 28 and 29...
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> 16.04
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> @shen feng, 16.04
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> well, I have tried to find files on the phone--but the files app doesn't have a search function that I can find...
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, it's the number of n-grams see the man page i linked before. 😊 You need to find where the database was installed to and then run each of those commands passing in your new txt files. i.e `text2ngram -n 1 -l -f sqlite --append -o /path/to/database /path.to.new.txt`
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> so there are three possible ngrams. okay.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I've been trying to figure out where the database was installed to on my phone.  Additionally, do I need to install a program to run text2ngram?
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> my god, it's failed
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/FgV671j4/file_3699.jpg
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> It used to be very smooth, why did it fail this time?
<tgBot3> <Sunshine> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/YJI9XM0F/file_3701.jpg
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, FileManager devel version has more features. UTtweaktool is also useful
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Sunshine, 16.04 is unstable. No predicting what it might mess up
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/c0Vt7UGG/file_3703.jpg
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> This is my favorite language
<bshah> WHAT?
<bshah> @mariogrip didn't backport qt patch yet? o_O
<bshah> or you are using wrong qtbase version
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> @bshah, he's missing the env var,
<bshah> ah well
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> I think it only happens on this specific build, with this specific configur...yeah
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/OJVbkeCG/file_3705.jpg
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> All better
<bshah> yay
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> I have an observation with the battery on my bq E5 … I think it also has battery drain while in idle (for example overnight) but the battery percentage doesn't move or just barely. What happens is that when this happen, the battery percentage shown to use isn't accurate anymore and when the time comes that the battery actually has low charge, the battery percentage suddenly drops in a very fast pace. … What do you think? Although I'd say my
<tgBot3> has great battery, I currently have 54% in 130 hours though I predict it'll drop to 0 very soon :D
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, patience?????  I'd be in a forum if i had patience!  I want it and i want it NOWWWWWW!
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> (that was a joke - but normally I'm a very serious man)
<tgBot3> <C_Chat> @Javacookies: I already have this sudden battery drop on my BQ E5 since one a half year or so. Because this behaviour started suddenly and never changed I guess it's more a problem with the battery.
<tgBot3> <nfsprodriver> @wayneoutthere, This is a recursive sentence.
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @C_Chat, yeah, it's a very old bug but I just think that's what really happen
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> in Nexus 5, battery drain is very apparent because you can see the percentage drops
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, I think the only certain points are 100% and 0%. Any reading in between is a work of fiction
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> LOL, on my Nexus5, I think everything is a fiction, I fully charge it for only around 1-1.5 hours :P
<tgBot3> <NikosChat> @Lukas Wolfskin, In response to why this text/book was selected I think it has to do with that the text/book should be free to distribute. I think it was mentioned in adding languages to keyboard documentation that Mike Sheldon has pointed to once.
<tgBot3> <Yance> @Stereofont, I'm sorry. It was wrong posted.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Yance, No problem. Our apology stands 😎
<tgBot3> <MrChanakya> (Sticker, 402x512) https://irc.ubports.com/17fN44tn/file_3706
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, we're always recruiting new Language Captains.  It's a position of the highest honour
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Can someone come to the FP2 chat and assist with a windows ubports installer doing nothing with a FP2 in fastboot mode? Adb and fastboot are installed.
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Fwd from Wolfgang Zenner: Hello, I connected my FP2 two hours ago to my PC and started "adb devices". Then I started UBports installer, selected my FP2 and got the screen "Please reboot to bootloader". I entered "adb reboot bootloader" and the FP2 restartet and shows the screen Fairphone powered by android. No I have made a hardcopy...
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/outsFv0a/file_3707.pdf
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> @YougoChats, If you type … ```adb devices``` … do you see the FP2 coming up?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> It’s not me who needs help, it’s a guy in the FP2 thread. There’s backlog there.
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> Ah
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @YougoChats, Can you ask him to exit the installer and type fastboot devices?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @Flohack, Fastboot works fine
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> It sees the phone
<tgBot3> <Flohack> This I dont understand then. The installer just waits for fastboot seeing the device
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @Flohack could it help to start the installer with admin privileges, or start it from cmd to get verbose output?
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> I think admin privileges can help
<tgBot3> <stuiterveer> No idea if that's the reason, but might be worth a shot
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @YougoChats, Sure is it snap version?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> He just got the installer for Windows from the website. Don’t know what is under its hood
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Win10
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @NikosChat, Thats clear, but more than one book can be selected and diversifying the type of texts used increases probability of better prediction from the outset--if the program really uses them as a guide from point 0. I would think... But I don't really know...
<tgBot3> <Marcos> If I understood well, uNav will stop working soon with no apparent solution. As well, google maps works in basic mode so, we will not have an online navigation system?
<tgBot3> <Marcos> Is there any possibility to get google maps in 'normal' mode?
<tgBot3> <Marcos> not having navigation system is a big issue from my point of view!
<tgBot3> <Konrad_Fichtner> @Marcos, +1
<tgBot3> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Where is that FP2 chat?
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> @Marcos, What? Why? When?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @Ingo_FP_Angel, https://telegram.me/joinchat/AI_ukwlaB6KCsteHcXD0jw
<tgBot3> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Ah :)
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> The app OSMScout shows you how to go anywhere offline. But we had to know how to make updated maps. It would be good that a developer will continue the program.
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> el problema es el gps
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> que un mapa te marque el camino no es problema
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> el problema es no saber donde uno esta parado
<tgBot3> <Mark> I've noticed QGIS is available on Raspian. If it has been made to work on the Raspberry Pi is it a future possibility for our higher spec phones?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Mark, You can probably install and run it under libertine today.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> it doesn't seem really designed for touch based systems though
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> about libertine... i've created a libertine container, per https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html#  … however, what goes in the place of PACKAGE-NAME? Is this an application package name i'm supposed to pull from some list I don't know about... and/or where is the package supposed to be? (like i put it somewhere that libertine knows to look...)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Lukas Wolfskin, it's the debian package name (for example, gedit or firefox)
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> and where/how do I find out the debian package name for a program?
<tgBot3> <Mark> @dohbee, Probably not on my E4.5 :) I know it isn't particularly touch friendly but I was thinking it would be good to have access to as we get nearer 'convergence'. I'd be interested to know if anyone has installed it and whether it was useable on a newer phone or the tablet.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Lukas Wolfskin, If you have an Ubuntu system, you can search the archive with `apt-cache` for example. you can check packages.ubuntu.com to find packages as well
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Mark, Given the breadth of features available, I would guess it would be usable up to a point.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> ??? @dohbee  … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ libertine-container-manager install-package -p master-pdf-editor … Package 'master-pdf-editor' is already installed. … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ libertine-container-manager remove-package -p master-pdf-editor … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package master-pdf-editor
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Thanks heaps, btw for the tip!  Libre office is properly installed.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> weird
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> 😊
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> but master-pdf-editor is acting funny
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Maybe I should erase the container and try again...
<tgBot3> <dohbee> isn't it proprietary?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> one CAN buy it... but it's in the ubuntu store
<tgBot3> <dohbee> there is no master-pdf-editor package in ubuntu archive though
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> it's a buy for more functions, kind of thing
<tgBot3> <dohbee> you can't install it on your phone in libertine that way
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> even if it's in the ubuntu store? hmm...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> okay
<tgBot3> <dohbee> in ubuntu store?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> as a snap?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> that software install store thing Ubuntu ships with
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> ? dunno 🤦🏻‍♂️ the software center just has an install button
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> so I tried installing the package...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> meh
<tgBot3> <dohbee> it must be a snap
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> one can download it as a .deb from https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/#get
<tgBot3> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot3> <dohbee> probably only for x86
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> aha...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> 🙇🏻
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> or 32? but my phone is armf
<tgBot3> <dohbee> so you could theoretically install it and use it under unity8/libertine, on an x86 machine, but you'd still need to do a more manual install, because it's not in the ubuntu archives, being proprietary
<tgBot3> <dohbee> right, phone is armhf
<tgBot3> <dohbee> so it can't run x86 code
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> got it... steep learning curve... but it's fun.  Sorry I look like such an idiot! 🕺🏻
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> what's a livecd-rootfs?
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/livecd-rootfs
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 416x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cjlK0Cfc/file_3708
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> Any news regarding the new battery drain on the BQ's? Is there any clue on why it's happening since the last OTA?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @popescu_sorin, a rootfs for a live cd? :P
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> CD ewww :D
<tgBot3> <dohbee> well, the "cd" is historical jargon
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> my case doesn't even have a place to mount a cd :D
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> maybe a cd drive on usb
<tgBot3> <dohbee> it's for the ubuntu ISOs
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> like a distro of sort? :D
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> ubports distro!
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> muhahaha
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> would be coool
<tgBot3> <dohbee> sure
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> i only need 6-7 snaps and a stable core
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> i don't like to mess with random PPAs and the system stuff
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> if i have whatever ubuntu with some new snaps like gimp, inkscape
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> telegram, firefox, chrome i think i'll be ok :))
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> maybe also krita
<tgBot3> <vince1171> @popescu_sorin, Agree … Snap fix the package conflicts
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> and now i need to buy this
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOq51hvZ-lk
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> anybody else got problems with Telegram app?
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> it hangs on white screen
<tgBot3> <dohbee> on 16.05?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> err, 16.04
<tgBot3> <Michele> @tylnesh, Is it your connection good?
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> UBports on BQ m10, so 15.04 probably
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Does anyone here have a link to a good comparison of ubports and plasma mobile?
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> @Michele, Should be.
<tgBot3> <Michele> Github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/73 it seems something like this: The login is taking too much time. Or Maybe it's more similar to Github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/33 ...
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> Also the notifications and webtelegram works, just the UBports telegram app doesnt.
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> @Michele, Seems to be neither of those
<tgBot3> <Michele> Have you already tried to restart the phone?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, @mariogrip @neothethird can one of you help this guy out in the Fairphone 2 + ubports group? He's running into increasingly weird problems trying to install UT on his FP2 and has now softbricked it. He's afk now, but I'm out of wits on this.
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> @Michele, Yep, also tried to uninstall, purge the app and install it again
<tgBot3> <tylnesh> still white screen
<tgBot3> <nanu_c> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xSVdD2yh/file_3709
<tgBot3> <nanu_c> Fwd from nanu_c: Hey ubuntu touch folk, great news, the signal app now has a passhprase secured message storage that can be activted under preferences. https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/textsecure.nanuc
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @per_sonne, Some ppl think it comes from push client going wild now
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @Flohack, "going wild"? Snorting cocaine on horse back while playing the violin? Or is someone doing something sexual to the server?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @per_sonne, we dont know yet :)
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> battery drain only happens when cellular data is turned on
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> weird.
<tgBot3> <padraic7a> @nanu_c, Cool to see this being developed again
#ubports 2018-01-11
<tgBot3> <Waldbursche> Hi. Does LoquilM work with jabber. When i try to log in the app do nothing.
<tgBot3> <Yance> How stable ubuntu touch on nexus 5 for now?
<tgBot3> <ahsanit> Do not support fast charging mobile
<tgBot3> alwayslevelup was added by: alwayslevelup
<tgBot3> <Howard> Hi everyone. Sorry to bother you guys and I hope this is the right group to post this in (if not, sorry about that and please redirect me to the correct group). … I have Ubuntu Touch 15.04 Devel (r285) installed on my Nexus 5. I'm currently using a Japanese SIM, which operates on the NTT DOCOMO network. … The SIM is recognised. The problem is, when I select the Carrier (NTT DOCOMO) and press "Back", the Carrier is set to "None". All of my APN se
<tgBot3> correct. As an aside, the provider also requires you to select "PAP or CHAP" for security. However, in the APN settings in Ubuntu Touch, this option isn't available. … Viewing the "Network" tab in the drop-down menu, my Nexus is set to "Searching" for about 5 minutes and then gives me the "Denied" message. This process is repeated. … There is a similar issue opened on GitHub from a User with a Korean SIM and I have commented below his post on my attempts
<tgBot3> problem. I have not been able to find a solution thus far: … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/405?_pjax=%23js-repo-pjax-container … Thank you very much for any help provided!
<tgBot3> <Techgreed> Hi, can you guys help me with … Must have apps … And, things to do after installing Ubuntu touch OS.
<tgBot3> <Techgreed> Or anything that will help me get started with Ubuntu touch OS.
<tgBot3> <BlueKenny> @Techgreed, Hey, yes sure, how can I help you?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> it really happened! my battery was 54% and when I woke up around 7 hours after, I heard it dropping fast and dead when I actually look at it :D
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> I"m still impressed that I got ~140 hours but the battery percentage was deceiving :P
<tgBot3> <jonny> @YougoChats, Where to find a FP2 chat?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: https://telegram.me/joinchat/AI_ukwlaB6KCsteHcXD0jw
<tgBot3> <jonny> @YougoChats, Thanks
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Howard, Okay, I cannot give you an answer, but I can welcome you in the meantime while waiting for someone with the knowledge to show up and notice this post. So, hi! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To help you get up to speed, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and if you find someone to help you, consider moving to the Newcomer Room, as this will probably become a rather lengthy conversation. Also, if you don't receive an
<tgBot3> answer soon, try reminding of it at different times throughout the day. Not the whole story, something along the lines of 'sim not working, cannot select carrier', details then in the welcome room. If you don't receive an answer in, say, three days, reach out to me again and I will try to find someone who knows.
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Techgreed, Hello Techgreed and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Yance, Very.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Best if it comes to the welcome room. Most obviously,  he needs to use 15 second fastboot installer and update the phone driver in device manager
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Working fine on my FHD
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @alwayslevelup, Hello Nigel.Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Techgreed, Welcome Room is good for that 👍
<tgBot3> <delijati> anyone tried https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/speed-up-your-linux-system.html on ubports?
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> @delijati, feel free to try. i have tried many many things and mostly i have ended to flash my phone again because messed up system.. 😁
<tgBot3> <delijati> :D
<tgBot3> <delijati> the problem, is  is kind of hard to messure a performance boost for slickness :/
<tgBot3> <Howard> @peternerlich Thank you very much for your reply and I'll leave a reminder every so often. If I find someone who can help, I'll move to the Newcomer Room. … I have done further testing and added it to the Github Issue.
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> hey
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> what io？
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> (Photo, 578x960) https://irc.ubports.com/kfqqcuRC/file_3711.jpg
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Yance, Why am I hearing from some people that N5 is really awesome and stable and from others 'unstable' ? My answer to your question is "I mostly hear that it's stable".  I will be apparently obtaining an N5 very soon so let's figure this out together.  :)
<tgBot3> <Yohann> Gay
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Sorry.. my brain isn't working (just woke up).  I think i mis-read this message.  I will delete the message I just wrote about N5 above, but for anyone who read it my apologies.
<tgBot3> <DiogoConstantino> http://asknoahshow.com/elimination vote for Ubuntu
<tgBot3> inchw0rm was added by: inchw0rm
<tgBot3> <tsimonq2> @DiogoConstantino, +1
<tgBot3> <Lorxu> I voted for Fedora. Sorry not sorry
<tgBot3> <tsimonq2> @Lorxu, Literally the only person
<tgBot3> <DiogoConstantino> Lol
<tgBot3> <DiogoConstantino> My Star Wars quote: No! There's another.
<schmittlauch> hi, as far as I understood ubports often uses Android drivers (e.g. using libhybris)
<schmittlauch> but ubuntu uses AppArmor while Android went with SElinux. I've read that some android drivers already use SElinux.
<tgBot3> <Michele> is it ok that the n5 drains the battery so much? from about midnight to 7am the battery went from 60% to 30% without using it... I remember with the e4.5 (before ota3) the battery could keep his charge if you don't use the phone
<tgBot3> <Michele> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/zv5eUsbC/file_3713.jpg
<schmittlauch> Has someone made any experiences regarding the coexistance/ conflict of these 2 systems? Or do you just disable SElinux completely and hope that also future drivers won't fully require it?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ text2ngram -n 2 -l -f sqlite —append -o /usr/share/presage/database_en.db /home/phablet/Downloads/war_of_the_worlds.txt … bash: text2ngram: command not found
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman  not sure where to go with that...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, gearbox@playbox:~$ text2ngram … The program 'text2ngram' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: … sudo apt install presage
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @inchw0rm, Hello /b/polar turd and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Michele, But... is it really at 30%?  :) … I've noticed that there 'may' be an issue with properly showing what the battery is really at.   … It would be interesting for us to track: … a) how long the battery lasts from full until it shuts off (write it down) then  … b) track the percentages as it goes down … c) note when it shuts off again and see how those percentages compared to reality... … Something like that
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> ubuntu-push-client service drains battery a lot when mobiledata on. Michele you could try to open terminal and type "stop ubuntu-push-client". In my case it helped a lot.. However telegram and gmail notifications wont without that service.
<tgBot3> <Michele> @samitormanen, really? but why a push service drains so much the battery? I also tried to switch off automatic brightness as I heard it could help... can anyone confirm this?
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> There is a bug report in github. I think no one really know whats wrong with it right now..
<tgBot3> <alan_griffiths> @wayneoutthere, Yes, the figures are unreliable so it is hard to extract useful data. … But I've found consistent differences on N5: … 1. leaving browser & telegram running is worse than closing them by 5-10% overnight. … 2. Leaving data on is worse than "flignt mode by 5-10% overnight. … 3. Just closing all apps and switching to flight mode is 5-10% worse than rebooting and immediately switching to flight mode.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @samitormanen, gmail isn't using push anyway. and it would be really weird if push client started eating battery, and only if on cell data. that sounds more like push would be getting hit as a side effect of the real problem
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> Wifi ON battery drains ~1% per hour … With mobiledata on AND push-client running it drains ~5-7% per hour. When I shut service down, it is same as wifi then. It is polling mail 5min interval by default..
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, Where is this welcome room? If someone clicks through ubports.com>get ut>fp2>support he ends up in the fp2 thread, and thats where he is now.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @samitormanen, ubuntu-push doesn't poll gmail. account-polld is the thing which polls gmail/twitter for notifications
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> Well, i dont know but if i stop push client, i wont get any notifications anymore
<tgBot3> <dohbee> ubuntu-push-client connects to a single server endpoint. it also has standoff reconnect for errors. so if it's reconnecting that often, something is causing it to get disconnected every few minutes, while it keeps successfully reconnecting
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> Ok. Push-client log shows alot of pinging with 1min interval.
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> I dont know anything but could it cause some unnecessary wakings
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> However, i will keep push service stopped when on the road and i check mails and messages manually. Like this I get so much more longer battery life. I hope it get fixed soon..
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, that's good data to know about.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, This is the best 'go to' page for your answer and more: … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> i vote for the support telegram links on ubports.com  to all point to the welcome site. this prevents people to end up in threads that are not as suited for 'customer suppport'
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1014x117) https://irc.ubports.com/SbtnJQ6A/file_3715.jpg this i mean (right now it points to the FP2 group)
<tgBot3> <Owen Roe> Is there a way to run/install .click packages on ubuntu for testing?
<tgBot3> <technicalbird> @alan_griffiths, How is the experience? Are you enjoying?
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, thanks for the feedback.  Feedback received.  We are already thinking about this kind of stuff but it's a big elephant to chew...
<tgBot3> <alan_griffiths> @technicalbird, It works for me. OTOH my wife would hate it more than she hates iOS (which she tolerates with a lot of complaining).
<tgBot3> <Daniel> @samitormanen, This is how I can use my FP2 as a daily driver: stop the push client and enjoy very good standby time.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, you should listen to our audiocast here.  Joe has a lot of good analogies on this topic of UT quality: … https://ubports.com/blog/the-audiocasts-3/post/ubuntu-touch-audiocast-018-radical-robotulism-110
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> "the better car"
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> this discussion is really important...
<tgBot3> <neothethird> github is down
<tgBot3> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/vYzhVnRw/file_3716.mp4
<tgBot3> <clannad> @neothethird, Gerrit is up tho
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> The github API works
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> One minute later: the github API is down too
<tgBot3> <garrogarri> (Photo, 603x456) https://irc.ubports.com/deytW0xH/file_3718.jpg It’s always better than github... … https://redd.it/7pghne … by @programmer_humor
<tgBot3> * delijati Feierabend
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> (Photo, 1280x241) https://irc.ubports.com/zOaSOuAP/file_3720.jpg
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> this is a reminder for us to always still backup things :)
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> I have my own gitea instance that mirrors my important repositories
<tgBot3> * delijati wants a distributed github ...
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Git is distributed
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> https://status.github.com/messages
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> i like sourceforge, it has svn got and mercurial
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> just yesterday saw it rewamped UI, i still havent gotten to like it, got used to the original one
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> and it's up again
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> 17:43 EETEverything operating normally. … 17:39 EETWe've addressed the source of the exceptions and are continuing to monitor as the site recovers. … 17:38 EETWe are investigating reports of elevated error rates. … 17:20 EETWe are investigating reports of service unavailability
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> 23 min of downtime
<tgBot3> Carihm was added by: Carihm
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> WHen i try to update to 16.04/devel i got a baclk screen on reboot on my meizu pro 5 anyone have a idea?
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Carihm, Hello Carihm and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <RavengamerSpace> Hi everyone, … Can someone know how I can port Ubuntu Touch for a another phone ?
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @RavengamerSpace, I think you need to check the Halium project for this and learn a tone of stuff if you do not know anything about this kind of stuff
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> And hi by the way
<tgBot3> <RavengamerSpace> Ok thanks
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @RavengamerSpace, No problem man I can point you to the Halium telegram channel if you want
<tgBot3> <RavengamerSpace> @ebetonro, Why not ?
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> https://t.me/halium
<tgBot3> <RavengamerSpace> Thanks
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> glad to be of help
<tgBot3> <Jyoti> I installed UBports 16.04 on my MQ BQ but I can not complete the updates. For example, there was an update to the Gallery now, it progresses to the end and the installation failed at the last moment ...
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Updates from there aren't working, and the OpenStore is... also not working correctly.
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> I can confirm that. But the web browser is working, but it acts wierd on some web pages, such as github
<tgBot3> <kristijantkalec> But there is already big report about it
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> are we suppose to log bugs for 16.04?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> would it make sense now?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> latest stable release should say Ubuntu 15.04 (r3) right?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> (i'm on devel, so i can't see on my phone)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> yes, something like that
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> then an install went succesful
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> +1
<tgBot3> Sebastian R. was added by: Sebastian R.
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> hi Sebastian
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @Sebastian R., Hello Sebastian and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <Sebastian R.> Hi @popescu_sorin thanks for the welcome
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> So how stable is ubports on the oneplus one currently and will flashing this also wipe internal storage/sdcard?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> my fp2 is on devel r280. i haven't seen any system updates lately. https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/15.04/devel/FP2/ also shows r280 to be latest, released 5th of january. is this correct or has the daily updates gotten stuck somewhere?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @YougoChats, i don't think much is happening to 15.04
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @XavierXX, if you have android on it currently, yes, flashing will wipe all data. if you have ubuntu on it, you can reflash without wiping data
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @dohbee, But have the daily builds stopped?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> if there's no changes happening, what would a daily build build?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> If nothing changes, nothing builds
<tgBot3> <dohbee> there are daily builds for 16.04
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox, It used to build regardless at some point iirc?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but that wasn't the correct behavior
<tgBot3> <BrisPete> @XavierXX, I've been using UBports on my OPO for a while now. It's pretty stable and, for me, at least, it makes a good daily driver (using 15.04). My only problemis that the pinch to zoom doesn't work - including on the camera.
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox, OK. I agree, i just noticed.
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> As long as nothing broke
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @dohbee, Kk then i will have to backup my sdcard/internal storage  before i flash
<tgBot3> <dohbee> also, unlocking bootloader will i guess delete user data too, which you have to do before flashing ubuntu (assuming you didn't already do it for an android rom)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> To be sure i can just run adb pull /sdcard "destenation"
<tgBot3> <TopheT> Does Ubuntu touch supports any tablets?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> i don't know
<tgBot3> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot3> <dohbee> bq m10 and nexus 7 2013
<tgBot3> <abdullahcok> (Voice, 2s)https://irc.ubports.com/nlEIihfK/file_3724
<tgBot3> <abdullahcok> (Voice, 2s)https://irc.ubports.com/JLC7JTBX/file_3725
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Browser and amazon prime? Won't play video. Does our browser support html5? Or is it something else that I can quick fix?  … Requirements here:
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201422810
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @Lukas Wolfskin, the version of chromium it is based on is too old; and i'm not sure the DRM bits are available
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Mm, answers all questions...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> You da man...
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @abdullahcok, You pocketed us.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Lukas Wolfskin, 👊👊
#ubports 2018-01-12
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> (Photo, 956x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/MZ41gtdg/file_3727.jpg
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> (Photo, 956x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Nx4HAesp/file_3729.jpg
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> What's this for if it wil wipe the phone anyway?
<tgBot3> <exar_kun> Perhaps it won't wipe it anyway if Ubuntu Touch is already installed. I was able to install 16.04, and then back to 15.04 without wiping the phone.
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> will this also install a new recovery or something?
<tgBot3> <exar_kun> Yes, it installs Ubports Recovery
<tgBot3> <exar_kun> @XavierXX There are some more experienced people in the Welcome&Install chat here if you like https://t.me/WelcomePlus :)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> thank you :)
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> is there a plan to have 16.04 builds for Nexus 7 2013? it's collecting dust in my cabinet 😁
<tgBot3> <morphis> @Stereofont, Anbox is by no means an emulator. All Android apps are executed natively
<tgBot3> <RenanPrastaJenie> @morphis, Yups. Anbox is not simulator either. :)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> does anbox support the oneplus one and if not is there a device status list
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Device status list:
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> end of list
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> Anbox isn't ready yet, but when it is it will likely be running on all devices
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> there's a page already for the instructions, it lsits PRO 5 and M10 as supported for now
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> I guess that's true, but don't expect it to be easy to do at this point
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> All very alpha
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> yeah, I haven't seen any posts/videos about it so I was actually surprised the instructions was released already
<tgBot3> <Jo_Led> Good morning. My browser doesnt open( waited 2 min with turbibg circle and browser icon). Already cleared cache and app data in uttweaktool. Any ideas? Bq e5hd, stable.
<tgBot3> <samitormanen> have you tried to reboot device?
<tgBot3> <delijati> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-mirabook-turn-your-smartphone-into-a-laptop-mobile-android#/ they use slimport to connect to a phone
<tgBot3> <nanu_c> @Jo_Led, Restart the phone helps in my case
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @delijati, slimport rules out a lot of devices. if the keyboard is also bluetooth and if there is either a built in miracast dongle, or a powered USB port right next to a HDMI input port so i could connect one myself, it's not quite there yet
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> also someone needs to tell these guys to update their list of OS's. AFIK remix is no more and they don't list UT
<tgBot3> <delijati> they choosed slimport but there are so many alternatives and all kind suck "MHL over USB C, HDMI over USB C, DisplayLink, SlimPort, Miracast ... " it remindes me of this https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/standards.png
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> well, there are only a few on Ubuntu Touch. that's the ones i care about :)
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> and wireless is the future
<tgBot3> <Jo_Led> @samitormanen, Hrhrhhr, no. Will do now, was listening to music earlier and didnt want to stop :D
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> also they don't have to build a full miracast  dongle into their device. just provide HDMI input and powered usb ports to a) charge the phone and b) power a separate dongle
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> the slimport cable could already charge the phone even if the phone doesn't have slimport
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> i have the dongle already
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> It's a shame the oneplus one doesn't support any of this and it has to be built into the hardware right?
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah you need either usb-to-hdmi specific chips (MHL, slimport) or a fast enough usb 3.1 connection
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> if you look at the android alternatives, samsung uses slimport for s8 dex and huawei uses usb 3.1 for the mate 10 pro
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> so i guess we're stuck with slimport / nexus 5 until there's a lineageos version of the newer phones we can port
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> HTC 10 is a good candidate and I'm hoping it'll builds will be released soon...and hopefully it'll be cheaper :D
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Am waiting for how the librem 5 will turn out even though i haven't backed it i hope it will turn out right
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> true both - librem promised convergence, which means they'll probably be prepared for it :)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> And they also promised being able to run any linux distro
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> i did back it out of principle, but they said early 2019
<tgBot3> <rogieroudshoorn> so next year if they manage to stay on track
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/UmkRBEVt/file_3730
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @XavierXX, With you on that one @XavierXX
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @morphis, This implies that every function of every Android app will run. That was not my understanding.  A clarification of why it is not an emulator would be helpful
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Not supported. Published in very early test form
<tgBot3> <nanu_c> Is there a qr-code reader for ut
<tgBot3> <morphis> @Stereofont, An emulator emulates something but Anbox is only abstracting hardware access and adapt things from Ubuntu into the Android system. You can call it an adapter if you want a name for it.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Sounds like it went into a loop last time it was used and is refusing to close properly?  It can't start until it closes. Just a thought
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Try to listen on UTmedia. That may solve your problem
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @morphis, So it is like a cousin of Halium?
<tgBot3> <morphis> Halium works in the other direction. It provides hardware access to Ubuntu where Anbox consumes it from Ubuntu.
<tgBot3> <morphis> But otherwise they are similar
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @nanu_c, https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.tagger
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @Stereofont, yeah, but I'm hopeful, it's quite powerful with 820 and 4GB of ram and slimport support
<tgBot3> <nanu_c> I need a possibillity to scan qr codes inside the signal app to link devices. :)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @morphis, Cousins 😎
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, I meant Anbox is is not supported anywhere.There are just early builds for a couple of devices
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @nanu_c, We have Tagger. Can you link them?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> If they cannot be used in parallel,  maybe the two developers can discuss?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @Stereofont, oh I see, I was talking about the convergence regarding the Mirabook,LOL
<tgBot3> <nanu_c> It  would be nice to tell the tagger "hey scan this and give me the answer"
<tgBot3> <Jo_Led> @nanu_c, It did. I wonder what went wrong.
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> random browser weirdness
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1075x130) https://irc.ubports.com/SCPvYudY/file_3732.jpg
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> comparing UT apps vs X apps … they're more than double! 😱 … not sure though if these are accurate
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> I mean memory usage...forgot to say that LOL
<tgBot3> <tydell> Someone tried to port Ubuntu Touch on Amazon Fire 7 tablet? Is it possible or not?
<tgBot3> kevit was added by: kevit
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @kevit, Welcome Kevit! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @tydell, Pretty much impossible
<tgBot3> <kevit> Hello all, just started to play around with ubports
<tgBot3> <kevit> is there openvpn guide somewhere? looks like networkmanager bit broken
<tgBot3> <kevit> looks like known issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/754878/how-to-setup-openvpn-provided-with-ota10-on-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot3> <tydell> @Stereofont, I thought that too, good that already LineageOS and AOSP is working on this thing :) but unfortunately it is only 5.1.x Lollipop :(
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> question: which is more developed/current — stable v3 or development  r285?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> for nexus 5...  sorry
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> 啊，hey gays
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> lol
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/F60ar2VN/file_3734.mp4
<tgBot3> <Schyken> @蔡 荣诠🐕, Well that's awkward
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> sorry
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> 🙊
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Please do not
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> Opps
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> Do you know Chromebook?
<tgBot3> <jeffangelion> Yeah
<tgBot3> <jeffangelion> I have one
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> the os is not good
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> so。。。
<tgBot3> <jeffangelion> Yeah, ChromeOS sucks
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/FT377DtE/file_3736.jpg
<tgBot3> <jeffangelion> Nah, I prefer Ubuntu
<tgBot3> <jeffangelion> ;)
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> Ubuntu👍👍
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @jeffangelion, I like the UI
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @蔡 荣诠🐕, nice dp
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @jeffangelion, it's good actually
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> 😂
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> ui is nice
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> it really is, and the boot time is impressive
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> It can run Android by the way
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> it certainly can
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> year😂
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> and Chrome OS' stability is good too (as per the design)
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @蔡 荣诠🐕, bot really :P
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> *not
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> what about pixel book？
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @蔡 荣诠🐕, what about it?
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> the new one
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> emm，i am not good at English...
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> (Photo, 630x315) https://irc.ubports.com/itNSs1Ej/file_3738.jpg
<tgBot3> <蔡 荣诠🐕> This
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @蔡 荣诠🐕, the hardware looks good, thr OS looks good. But the OS ia not as powerful as other options available to be installed on it
<tgBot3> <arudy> Anyone has a OPO with: … - Recovery working … - no way to fastboot … I'm trying to put ubuntu on it, but mdt doesnt detect it (can't fastboot) … https://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help/opo-boot-fastboot-mode-t3732208#post75172382
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies, I've always had good experience with HTC hardware... they seem not as popular these days... hmm.. I'm going to guess one of these hardware guys is going to have someone smart on their team and work with us... that's my 2018 prediction.
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @arudy, have you tried ubports-installer? MDT doesn't work on my Nexus 7 as well
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> ubports-installer did it, just use --devmode when using snap
<tgBot3> <arudy> Going to give it a try, but it seems i can't fastboot, only recovery still
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> try adb reboot fastboot when in recovery
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/22bsA4x1/file_3740.jpg
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> topaz gold is awesome
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> 😍 you're the on working with halium, right? … do you have UT on your HTC 10? … my eyes on that device if ever we get official UT support :D
<tgBot3> <Sebastian R.> @arudy, had the exact same problem with my Nexus 5. Try "Install using system-image server" from the installation site: https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon  … This worked perfectly well for me
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, yes, I am the one who initially ported HTC 10. Yes, UT works on it (not everything ready, but we're working on it). I'm also working with Nexus 5x
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> Both Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 on the picture also run UT (the ones that have stickers applied)
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> HTC 10 supports Slimport via Type-C, but I can't really test it, as I don't have an adapter
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> feel free to send me one lol
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @蔡 荣诠🐕, no support atm, but we might play with chromeOS devices at some point. it could be possible to run chromeOS on top of Halium
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> they are expensive as hell and not available worldwide what makes it hard for us to get ahold of one
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> if that makes sense to you
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @蔡 荣诠🐕, please don't off top in this chat, we have a dedicated Supergroup for these kinds of discussions: @ubports_ot
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, I don't have it too and if I have one, I'll keep it to myself LOL … good luck with the work :)
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, also, please, don't use Windows. you're not in the right place for that
<tgBot3> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, I assume you replied to a wrong message
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> yeah, I thought, that was one big message 😅
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> hi all, just to know before breaking everything on my device (this is my daily driver... :) ): … I've built messaging-app from github src and would like to launch it to the device, will it erase any existing datas or make problems with already installed messaging-app ?
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> why did you do that? … I think it won't affect your data unless you changed something in the code that will manipulate your data
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> just for fun, and why not try to fix this historic issue https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/2 :)
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> i'm pretty sure that is not a hard issue for someone used to Qt/QML , that not the case for me ^^
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> have you tested it already and working? … why don't you try to merge it so that we can all benefit from it ;)
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> no i'm afraid of testing it directly
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> the problem with that is that I don't know how you can restore the delivered version, I don't think it's in the store
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> do you have a click file?
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> yeah right, this is a system app
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> no it is a self executable binary
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> I want to help to test, I can install a temporary UT but I don't have space on my nexus 5 anymore 😅
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> I want that to be fixed as well, that's an old, overdue bug inherited even from Canonical :)
<tgBot3> Lenny Marks was added by: Lenny Marks
<tgBot3> <Schyken> @Lenny Marks, Welcome!
<tgBot3> <Lenny Marks> Hi!
<tgBot3> <Schyken> @Lenny Marks, Heyo!
<tgBot3> Yunus B was added by: TCEYHAN
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> @Javacookies, yes so old bug :/ would be great if you try something ^ ^
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> i successfully built it on clickable docker image but 15.04
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> need to had some librares though to image
<tgBot3> <lduboeuf> `libnotify-dev:armhf` `xvfb` `lcov` and `gcovr`
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, let's hope for the prediction to come true :)
<tgBot3> ch was added by: ch
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> Could I delete the account of "Ububtu One" or it is used for something?
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera, Push notifications needs it
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> Tanks.
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Hello Lenny , @TCEYHAN , and ch and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> What's the differnce between the 15.04 vs the 16.04 branch?
<tgBot3> <alan_griffiths> @XavierXX, 15.04 is supported now, 16.04 will be supported once it has been finished and tested.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Anyone familiar with using the ffmpeg command line utility to, say, convert mkv to mp4 frame by frame? Would this many writes harm a UT device's micro SD card, or is it not really a problem if it's mostly performed in RAM (and so is it mostly a memory process)?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @XavierXX, Well do you know how Ubuntu releases work?
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Yes LTS And
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @XavierXX, See here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases 15.04 was end of life already 02/2016
<tgBot3> <Flohack> So even if @alan_griffiths says its supported, this means only the phone is stable on 15.04 and we have the Apps targeting it.
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> Kk then i will go for 16.04
<tgBot3> <Flohack> We urgently need to bring everything to 16.04 to get all upstream patches from Canonical builds
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Well its not stable yet ;)
<tgBot3> <Flohack> You cannot use it as a daily phone
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> How easy is it to debug compared to arch ;)
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @XavierXX, You mean to solve this issues: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, its fine, it would not ware your  storage memory more than making a copy operation of a movie clip. recompression happens in RAM. Unless u do multinpass than still ok.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> but it will not be super fast on UT.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> this is my old project that i used for mak8ng video proxy files on Linux that is a front-end to ffmpeg … https://sourceforge.net/projects/front4ffmpeg/
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> i ran it on UT it worked
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> both gui and cli
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> u can see the code how i call ffmeg
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> italso compiles on UT
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> @Flohack, Still for something that's still being build and in very active development with a small team that aren't  that many issues
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, I think this got lost? It is more that these are quite different things. One is daily driver, the other is trying stuff out to see if it works. For 15.04, it isn't really about getting early fixes anymore. Almost everyone is better off on stable
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @arudy, Badly performed soldering could have caused damage to nearby components
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @alan_griffiths, We need this as a sticker 😎
<tgBot3> <arudy> @Stereofont, I have the device right booted to twrp, but i have no PC for few moments. Waiting the end of a meeting to try something again
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @KrisJacewicz interesting, does your work have superior performance to the standard ffmpeg? Using that it took 2-3 hours to convert and downscale a 720p mkv into a 480p MP4.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @wayneoutthere, Thumbs up!
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont, That's what I thought... but thought I might clear that up for my own state of mind, and anyone who might be bouncing beteween update channels.  Thanks!
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I see your program is compiled for x86 architecture according to the filename. Will it install on a UT device?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Relatedly, Libertine fails to boot up as of late... take it I'm not the first to notice this?
<tgBot3> <alan_griffiths> @Flohack, Yeah. I should have said "works", not 'is supported".
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman @Stereofont regarding the command text2ngram -n 1 -l -f sqlite —append -o /path/to/database /path.to.new.txt … executed on my laptop with no issue (size of the database grew, more or less, with by the size of the added .txt files), but in the adb shell the terminal tells me  … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ whereis presage … presage: /etc/presage.xml /usr/share/presage … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ text2ngram -n 2 -l -f sqlite
<tgBot3> /usr/share/presage/database_en.db /home/phablet/Downloads/war_of_the_worlds.txt … bash: text2ngram: command not found …  tool isn't part of the UBports build...
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Another thing. Sailbook is a useful Facebook client as it allows access to Messenger too. But rarely, it will redirect to the irritating "install Messenger for Android!" prompt. Is there a way to route it back to a web interface for Messenger which is obviously what we UT Master-race desire?
<tgBot3> <Xray2000> @TartanSpartan, You get this prompt ? Thats verry strange as i use have test it and my testers also and we dont get it...
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @TartanSpartan, you used 'facebook' and 'useful' in the same sentence.
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot3> <Cesar_Herrera> @KrisJacewicz You said I can connect the rp3 to the phone by wifi and being it an access point too. I tried it but at last I have to say I'm not able. I ask you a detailed explanation (as for dummies). Thanks.
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, Over to Dan. I have no clue whatever 😀
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @Lukas Wolfskin, yeah you would need to install the tool
<tgBot3> <NotKit> in theory, how usable is Unity 8 desktop mode on phone (with keyboard)?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @DanChapman, Buuut, the tool is PART of presage. :-/ can't get it as a standalone. I don't want to break my UT install by installing presage  via command line. Can I copy the relevant text2ngram files from 'puter to phone?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/t96YGrxN/file_3746
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> i had a dream and it was... libertine workin in the N5
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> And the Ubuntu keyboard has its own english database... What's that for? Hunspell has one, Ubuntu keyboard in maliit has one, and presage has one...
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @NotKit, Somewhat usable, some bugs like apps opening in very small size and issues switching from phone to desktop and vice versa. Indicators is not mouse or keyboard friendly, but I'd it's quite usable already, I use my Nexus 5 quite often in this setup ;)
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> @DanChapman, Why?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, This is what happens when you start poking around …
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont, ??? Thing is, I'm still figuring out simple code. I have no idea how to find out why they're there, and what they're used for... 🤓🤔😢
<tgBot3> <NotKit> @morphis could patches to enable musl libc support in theory be accepted in libhybris?
<tgBot3> <NotKit> it's not very huge on its own, but lots of #ifdef GLIBC
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Lukas Wolfskin, I am not even at that stage. I think you will find more sticky tape and string than you were expecting, when you take things apart 😜
<tgBot3> <NotKit> https://github.com/NotKit/libhybris/commit/c4f64d11c8d82761d7b89f1d183de579859972f3
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> @Stereofont, But thats the fun part about home repair, auto repair, computer repair and software tweaking!
<tgBot3> <morphis> @NotKit, Send it as PR and we will have a look
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> Hello boys and girls, I am now trying to flash ubuntu on my bacon (oneplus one), I've set up ubuntu on a virtual machine (the host is arch linux), I've forwarded the usb with my bacon to the hamburger with ubuntu, and snapped ubports-installer. Now I've run into problems, ubports-intaller won't detect my phone even though I am able to see it from within my virtual machine with lsblk. Starting ubports-installer with root permissions doesn't solve t
<tgBot3> problem. Can you guys give me some directions where to dig?
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> ADB debugging is enabled on the phone
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, Virtual Machine doesn't play nice with USB ports. That would be my first thought
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, And OEM is unlocked?
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @inchw0rm, VM you say? Have you installed guest additions?
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, I am confident it does, I was able to start a adb shell manually
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, You set default to MTP, not charge or camera
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @TronFortyTwo, I did
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, k setting to MTP
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, Didn't do anything. Anyway I tried manually setting the phone model to oneplus one. This time it won't do anything if it gets into fastboot mode
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> When I start the phone in fastboot mode, the screen still tells me to reboot to bootloader
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, Unplug and replug. Try 5x cables and 3x ports
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> Is there a step-by-step manual how to do stuff instead of the strange windows way of ubports-installer? I wouldn't mind getting roms and putting them on by hands
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, Installer room is best. These discussions can run on a while
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> It was linked in your welcome message
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, Thank you
<tgBot3> <dohbee> ubports isn't an android rom. you can't grab a zip and install it with twrp like android roms
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @dohbee, Alrighty, but this piece of... art, does perform something, if a program can do it, it can be done manually
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, ubuntu-device-flash
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, Thank you
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @inchw0rm, don't follow the one in github, try to remove -edge when installing the snap, just -devmode
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Javacookies, Got everything working, thanks
#ubports 2018-01-13
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, as i noted, it is a front for ffmpeg. It is still ffmpeg that does the work. It took 2-3 hrs because that is how much it takes for ffmpeg on your platform to process.  … And added value of my software is that u get GUI instead of CLI, which is somwtimes what u want, and somwtimes not. The CLI version of my tool also makes an output that is easier to parse than the ome that ffmpeg creates. So the added value is if u want to
<tgBot3> automate the ffmpeg. Parsing output will be easier.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, that is bwcause i did not upload armhf version. but yes it compiles on ARM.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @Cesar_Herrera, well u said nothing except you were not able to. No error terms no nothing. Ican only blindly guess you have not authorized raspi keo on ut.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> i already have written an ezplanation. U can use this tools to import key from raspi to ut: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ssh-pull-id/
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> and here is theory part that you should probably read:  … http://kriscode.blogspot.hk/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/fwgZGX9Z/file_3748.jpg
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> unity4
<tgBot3> <andreasimonetti> I realy want to congratulate with all of you.. ubuntu-touch is running so good even on legacy devices.. thank you ubports people!
<tgBot3> <Kieran> Does anyone know how big the /cache partition should be on turbo?
<tgBot3> <Kieran> mine's 495.9M and it runs out of space installing xenial
<tgBot3> <Kieran> nevermind, apparently it should be 700MB
<tgBot3> <gab11010> I'm trying to follow the anbox instructions, but the images don't download. @neothethird @Flohack
<tgBot3> <gab11010> It's just me? Can anyone try? cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @andreasimonetti, unity 4... nice. ha
<tgBot3> <gab11010> where can I post an anbox issue?
<tgBot3> <Rekols> @andreasimonetti, wow, i love cat.
<tgBot3> <Rekols> because i'm a cat.
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @Rekols, you're a cute one
<tgBot3> <Howard> Donated to UBports and am now a Patreon. Keep up the brilliant work everyone, you're all fantastic! Thank you so much!
<tgBot3> <Ern_st> Thanks  ^^
<tgBot3> Keith Vladimir was added by: Keith Vladimir
<tgBot3> <Jyoti> Hospital abandona mulher doente na rua ao frio > TVI24 … http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacional/baltimore/hospital-abandona-mulher-doente-na-rua-ao-frio
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> @Keith Vladimir, Hi Keith! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <G1ott1> @Rekols, Me too ;-)
<tgBot3> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Did the Ubports team make any change/fix to the original Ubuntu Touch Music app?
<tgBot3> Mojahed_Yavazi was added by: Mojahed_Yavazi
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Mojahed_Yavazi, Welcome Mojahed! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII, DOesn't look like there has been any recent commits https://github.com/ubports/music-app/commits/master what exactly are you wanting fixed?
<tgBot3> <Vijaypraj> Equliser settings should be add in music app
<tgBot3> joancipria was added by: joancipria
<tgBot3> <onajjar> https://t.me/TheMinimalD … Pls guys add this channel
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @joancipria, Welcome Joan! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @onajjar, why?
<tgBot3> <onajjar> Sorry sorry
<tgBot3> <onajjar> Mistake
<tgBot3> <onajjar> Not meant to this group
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Spam?
<tgBot3> <onajjar> Nope
<tgBot3> <onajjar> Design channel
<tgBot3> <onajjar> Sorry again
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @onajjar, 👍
<tgBot3> <onajjar> 🌹
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @joancipria, May I ask what is your first language? We have Catalan and Sardinian groups 😎
<tgBot3> cyr r was added by: cyr r
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII, No but now canonical server shut down so iirc album and arist info/covers won't be loaded
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Yeah the thumbnailer library needs updating to use another service (like https://www.discogs.com/developers/ if someones up for the challenge)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @cyr r, Hello Cyr. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> KuranKaname was added by: KuranKaname
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @KuranKaname, Hello Kuran. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <vince1171> what is changing in system.img  when I add ubports-boot to the device tree?
<tgBot3> <vince1171> I have 2 device tree … One  with ubports-boot … One without … Both compile … The system.img from ubports boots … The system.img from the other tree don't boot … Any idea why?
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> The system.img has nothing to do with booting. ubports-boot and hybris-boot do the initial work and system.img is mounted later
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> If you want to debug Halium without ubports-boot, use hybris-boot
<tgBot3> <joancipria> @Stereofont, Oh nice! Catalan is my first
<tgBot3> <mimecar> hi Joan, there is a spanish group of UBports
<tgBot3> <mimecar> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @joancipria, https://t.me/UBports_ca
<tgBot3> <Rekols> I Love ubports
<tgBot3> CristianSW was added by: CristianSW
<tgBot3> <milkor73> @CristianSW, Hello Cristian and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot3> <ajyotirmay> @Rekols, 😁
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @dohbee, But it is exactly what's happening. When on WiFi, great stand-by battery life. As soon as I switch to mobile data, it starts eating battery like a motherfucker with no usage whatsoever. When I stop Ubuntu push client: back to normal. So...something's up.
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @Mattias, YES.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> Hmm i keep getting  … ```2018/01/13 15:55:16 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/dan/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-master.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery//image-master.tar.xz': Permission denied```
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> when trying to flash my device. ANyone know how to resolve it?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo chown dan:dan ~/.cache/ubuntuimages -R`
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox I tried that but still get the same error 😐
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26378825/ is the full output
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, remove the ubuntuimages folder altogether?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> And run without sudo, you probably have udev rules for that phone.
<tgBot3> <DanChapman> ack trying now
<tgBot3> mehmetkose was added by: mehmetkose
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @mehmetkose, Welcome Mehmet! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> Ashutripathi was added by: Ashutripathi
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Hello Ashtosh. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Ashutripathi> Thank you lionelb
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_India
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Ashutripathi, Anything we can help with?
<tgBot3> <Ashutripathi> I have few devices not in use,if they can get ported on ubuntu … I am ubuntu desktop user since 2003 and so this is very close to my heart. My goal is to see ubuntu devices in market and i understand this will be challenge for me as well to identify and manage all the stake holders.i hope you will guide me to step ahead... … I am a business analyst and a superfan of ubuntu. more details... https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashutrip
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Ashutripathi, We have a few supported devices. The difficulty is that each one needs a purpose made port. Also, we cannot simply adopt those which lineage support. If you have a device which runs UBports we can get started straight away. Otherwise, it takes a particular type of developer to start work on porting a new phone
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> I suggest you install on something like a Nexus 5 or OnePlusOne to start, so that you can see how Ubuntu Touch functions
<tgBot3> <Ashutripathi> Unfortunately i have motorola and samsung devices, i can talk few developers who were earlier with samsung and qualcomm, lets see if i can convince them
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Looks like perm issue on phone side
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Most if the more 'open' devices are Qualcomm powered, so that is a good start. Although there are not obvious targets there are some Wileyfox devices, based and very small in UK but very popular in India and Turkey. They are budget devices. Users here from Turkey are very enthusiastic about them
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> For more mainstream devices should look at the porting work done by the Halium project. It aims to create a compatibility layer over an Android base, to present a uniform foundation for UT, Plasma etc
<tgBot3> <Ashutripathi> Yes, i was talking to vijay for connecting me to halium
<tgBot3> <vince1171> @JBBgameich, so why do I have this when I boot pure halium...?  … (I don't use ubports-boot I only use hybris-boot)
<tgBot3> <vince1171> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/3BYMMsAa/file_3752.jpg
<tgBot3> <vince1171> I don't understand why I have a Ubports warning on a pure Halium device ^^
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Ashutripathi, There are partial ports which could be taken forward more actively or there are hundreds of devices not even considered. Not only are very closed proprietary next to impossible to address, they also don't really suit what we are trying to do
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> @vince1171, system.img is contains the minimal android system and drivers. hybris-boot or ubports-boot contain the kernel and a few scripts for booting
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> @vince1171, Looks like you flashed ubports-boot
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> At least not hybris-boot
<tgBot3> <XavierXX> What will be different when you flash hybris-boot vs ubports-boot?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Ashutripathi, Motorola G5plus?
<tgBot3> <Ashutripathi> @Stereofont, Yes exactly
<tgBot3> <vince1171> okay … nop I'm sure I don't ^^ … I redownload the entire tree juste to be sure that I'll not have any ubports-boot's part in my compiled images
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> Don't use the old initrd-builder in github.com/halium for porting btw
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Ashutripathi, I have got it wrong once before but I think that is one being ported
<tgBot3> <Michele> why can I see only gps and accelerometer dat in SensorStatus with the nexus5? shouldn't it have more sensors?
<tgBot3> <vince1171> @JBBgameich, I don't use any initrd  … I only use fastboot hybris-boot.img … and your halium-install script halium-rootfs-20170630-151006.tar.gz system.img … did I miss somethings very important?  like adding another image? ^^'
<tgBot3> <vince1171> sorry for all this annoying questions but It's my first try to port a device
<tgBot3> <JBBgameich> @vince1171, Did you run `fastboot flash boot hybris-boot.img`?
<tgBot3> <vince1171> yep … the go to twrp … copy system.img from hilum/out/the/path/to/system.img and the rootfs to my clone of your halium intall script … then … launcher.sh install halium-rootfs-20170630-151006.tar.gz system.img
<tgBot3> <vince1171> *rootfs I downloaded from the link in docs.halium.com
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @vince1171, You are welcome to use Lab1 if you wish. JBB can invite you
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a link in the Halium docs to the Halium group. I'd suggest that one
<tgBot3> <vince1171> it is a dedicated groups for beginners like me? ^^
<tgBot3> <vince1171> for the Halium group i'm already in … but I asked my question here because of this
<tgBot3> <vince1171> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/s3YdNS4l/file_3752.jpg
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Update the ubports-boot repository. That was fixed this week.
<tgBot3> <vince1171> the curious thing is that I dont have ubports-boot in my tree ^^
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Clean then bild
<tgBot3> <vince1171> (Photo, 928x1056) https://irc.ubports.com/olvbcQoo/file_3754.jpg
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, do `make clean` then build again.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, terminal output is more useful than screenshots.
<tgBot3> <vince1171> ok I'll use pastebin the next time … cleaning in progress...
<tgBot3> <vince1171> done
<tgBot3> <vince1171> I'll rebuild … It take me +- 25-35 min
<tgBot3> <vince1171> @Stereofont, Is lab1 an helping group?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @vince1171, Good for lengthy one on one meetings but there is nobody routinely there to help with ports. So good if someone has already offered
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @Ashutripathi, Welcome home!
<tgBot3> <Ashutripathi> Glad to be back, per sonne
<tgBot3> szmalc was added by: szmalc
<tgBot3> <szmalc> I have ub touch bq m10fhd and I want to install ub ports. … I used several methods but it never worked. … From ubunut-device-flash i got  … "Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device" … then it looked like everything is fine, on tablet was written "Updating ubuntu touch..." but it was displaying for long time and nothing was updated. Does anyone know what is wrong?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @szmalc, Hello Mark. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Click on the link to get to the install room
<tgBot3> Man was added by: Man
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Man, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Man, Hello Man. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Tewel> I have a problem with Owncloud-sync with syncevolution. If I create a contact on the phone or on OC it gets synchronized, if I delete a contact on OC it is deleted on the phone after synchronization. But, if I delete the contact on the phone it will not be deleted on the OC-Server. Does anybody know that issue?
<tgBot3> Depaulicious was added by: Depaulicious
<tgBot3> <TronFortyTwo> @Depaulicious, \o … Hi and Welcome! … Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for a warmer welcome!
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> haz you read the news?
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdiIwXK2ssQ
<tgBot3> <DiogoConstantino> Yes
<tgBot3> <DiogoConstantino> And already tweeted on it
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9vzIfNgN/file_3758
<tgBot3> <xreactx> Any word on anbox for the OnePlus One (bacon)
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @xreactx, Problems with graphics rendering. Seems to affect some Qualcomm hardware. We are on it
<tgBot3> <xreactx> @Flohack, Good to go. Thanks.
<tgBot3> <Montefrio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/C0w7t2Mj/file_3760.png
<tgBot3> <Montefrio> oh, sorry , wrong place , i want send it to Mongobär
<tgBot3> <Flohack> Then delete it
<tgBot3> <Montefrio> Ok
<tgBot3> <Montefrio> Florian, is it gone ?
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> is gone yes
<tgBot3> <Montefrio> ok
<tgBot3> <Montefrio> thx
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> now we dont have the armhf resources for vivid
<tgBot3> <matv1> So, the Canonical app store finaly shutdown
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Yes
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @rubencarneiro, Que?
<tgBot3> <matv1> @dohbee, End of an era
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, és portugues
<tgBot3> <dohbee> What do you mean about vivid armhf?
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/5q2I3dBJ/file_3762.jpg
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/UOi1ez00/file_3764.png
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Your sources.list is wrong
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Ljx522uW/file_3766.jpg
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, why
<tgBot3> <dohbee> It's an EOL release. It moved to old-releases
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, can you provide the link
<tgBot3> <dohbee> I'm in an airport, so not really
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> can anyone here provide that?
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> the internet? just do a 15sec search in duckduckgo
<tgBot3> <dohbee> If you have a ubports install, copy from the latest phone image
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> uau you all so helpfull
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> how bigger this gets more stupid it gets
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you talking about Ruben
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> use this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> whem we were only 100, we will get bet support
<tgBot3> <rubencarneiro> @mariogrip, thanks marius
<tgBot3> <mariogrip> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-armhf/
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> This isn't support. This is a community.
<tgBot3> <Gorsh2> VERY different things.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> No one knew the link, man. There's no need to get upset at that.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> This. Is. Sparta.
#ubports 2018-01-14
<tgBot3> <DC7IA> @dohbee, 😂
<tgBot3> <PhoenixLandPirate> Is you're username a steam game code?
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> Y'all simmer down now
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> All a y'all
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @PhoenixLandPirate, claim it
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> I wanna help with some code. Where can I start?
<tgBot3> ivan_cwb was added by: ivan_cwb
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Hey Ivan and welcome.
<tgBot3> <ivan_cwb> Hi, thanks ;)
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> This is where we launch our evil plans to take over the world! Muhaha. Feel free to contribute ;P
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Ubports.com crashes all android phones...
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Crash_Burn, And also spies on 'em, collecting meta data
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> My TWRP won't restore my backup ☹️ the restore percentage would go over 200% until tar crashes
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn any chance you have some experience with T-Mobile with your Nexts 5? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/890/nexus-5-network-error-on-cellular
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#How_can_I_access_the_3G_network_on_the_device.3F
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> I never could get T-mobile working. I tried pre-paid T-mobile plan and an Straight Talk (t-mob) plan.
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> My next step would be to investigate serviceproviders.xml
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> That's interesting
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> File a bug?
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Currently I'm using Straight Talk (Att) unlimited plan for $55
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> US carriers have understandably not got much love
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Could probably pick up a Ting SIM to test it.
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Yes...ive dropped it so we can focus on 16.04 and new devices. Once the shift happens i was going to look into it again.
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> My FP2 has worked well on AT&T's network... Unfortunately T-mobile's coverage here might be a problem.
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Same here...except on Att im getting 12 Mbps on UT and 50 Mbps on T-mob with cyanogenmod on N5
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the FP2 doesn't support any 3G or 4G bands in the US... so I wasn't really able to test anyway
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Speeds, that is
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Straight talk $35 starter kit at Walmart includes sim cards for all carriers. Just a suggestion.
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> And a months worth of service.
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> If we can focus on the O+ 5t id be happy! Lets get T-mob working on that!! ;P
<tgBot3> <Ern_st> I don't notice any speed difference on ATT between Android and UT. For T-mobile i abandonned it as the coverage in the middle of Houston was so bad...
<tgBot3> <Vijaypraj> @popescu_sorin, Great
<tgBot3> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pEATBQuj/file_3767
<tgBot3> <Jorge> @popescu_sorin, WhatsApp found?
<tgBot3> <Jorge> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/b0Xn6LDu/file_3768
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> @Ern_st, Post-paid plan? Im wondering what the difference is and how you were able to get it working? D-820?
<tgBot3> <Ern_st> I'm using the gophone service and i tried with a D820 and D821.
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT%26T_GoPhone
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Gophone is Att
<lotuspsychje> any news of anbox yet?
<tgBot3> <Ern_st> @Crash_Burn, Yes it's there prepaid plan
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> @lotuspsychje, https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NdiIwXK2ssQ&feature=youtu.be
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> @Ern_st, Sorry, i wasnt clear. I was still trying to sort out T-mob.
<lotuspsychje> crash_burn= ty :p
<tgBot3> Seshan Ravikumar was added by: Seshan Ravikumar
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Hello Seshan and welcome
<tgBot3> <Seshan Ravikumar> Hi!
<tgBot3> <Christopher> I apologize if this is discussed somewhere already, but android apps often have some checkboxes when they start, like … [ ] this app may access your photos, camera, gps and any and all documents
<tgBot3> <Christopher> will anbox 'get around' this?
<tgBot3> <Tewel> @Tewel, Nobody?
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> @Tewel, https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters Is an area dedicated to this. Members will be waking up shortly. :)
<tgBot3> <Tewel> @Crash_Burn, Thanx! Great.
<tgBot3> <unknown> @popescu_sorin, What about performance? Can you play games? A benchmark would be interesting 😉
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> @unknown, this is @mariogrip video on his meizu pro 5
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/R2tKI5AY/file_3770.jpg
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> balls2 snap
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> sort of working
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> the m10 will be able to install snaps, right?
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/balls2.briketa
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> balls2 in open store
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> silly game with balls
<tgBot3> <jonny> Balls 2 is my favorite game on UT 💛
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/fswC7wWa/file_3771
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> @jonny, i think now is in beta state, i am working on a level editor 90% ready and then i can redesign all them level
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> right now the level are a bit repetitive and kind of brainless in design
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> X-)
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> and after that i have to redo all the graphics
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ahYATfEW/file_3772.webp
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> such a pain in the #$
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> ugh, someone knowing how to hassle free install and use linuxbrew on UT?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> I find it very strange that `curl` isn't installed
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @peternerlich, i would thing straightforward, download script and run it
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> I did. It complains about not finding `curl`.
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> but might be needed to make rootfs writable for runNing the scrip, perhaps some portions need to install something on the rootfs, not sure, the main thing goes to ~/.linuxbrew
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @peternerlich, yes in deed strange if curl is not present, i thought it was. But then again, u just get it with apt
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> wrong, again
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> also u can get script with wget as well
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> make sure the linuxbrew is arm compatible
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> https://github.com/Linuxbrew/legacy-linuxbrew/issues/112
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> apt finds `gnupg`, `libcurl3`, libcurl3-gnutls`, `python3-pycurl`, all of which are `installed, local`
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/o0LLbknc/file_3774.jpg
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> but then this:
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/o9CtXSyZ/file_3776.jpg
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> so i guess u can
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> found "Alternative Installation" on linuxbrew.sh requiring only repo cloning
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> okay, since when is git not available to apt? O.o
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> okay, got linuxbrew now. only that it continues to try to use curl for everything, I planned on installing it using linuxbrew...
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> this is an endless cycle 😂
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> Peter seriosuly just apt install the curl
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> are the packages on https://curl.haxx.se/download.html for all architectures?
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> althoygh very very strange that u need to
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> this, kris
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Fwd from peternerlich: apt finds `gnupg`, `libcurl3`, libcurl3-gnutls`, `python3-pycurl`, all of which are `installed, local`
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Fwd from peternerlich: apt finds `gnupg`, `libcurl3`, `libcurl3-gnutls`, `python3-pycurl`, all of which are `installed, local`
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> wtf
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> `curl depends on libcurl3 (= 7.38.0-3ubuntu2); however:` … `  Version of libcurl3:armhf on system is 7.38.0-3ubuntu2.3.`
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> okay, done
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> *yaaay*
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> $%&/§
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> now git has to already be installed so I can use linuxbrew to install git 😫
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> your system is not the stable one?
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> i am almost sure i didnt hv toninstall curl
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> just cant check and maie sure at this very moment
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> I'm on `rc`
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> sigh it goes on and on, it now needs to have `gawk` already installed on host to be able to install `gcc` itself to build packages from source...
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> ...which depends on libmpfr...
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> and now it cannot install `gcc` because it has to build it from source but needs to have a `gcc` installed to do that 😡
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> just install build-essential
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> and gcc
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> also it is practically all normal stuff that u describe here that u need to install a bunch of deps, so just install them. … Unusual is that curl is missing and that u had some versionmproblems. Did u apt update first?
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> also, use apt-get build-deps
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> oh, I guess UT doesn't use apt for updates?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> then this might be the problem. Indeed, stupidly updating the lists didn't cross my mind
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> okay, I think I can safely delete all the spam above now
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> just find some patience deep down and let the force be with u
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Mb2W3c3J/file_3778.jpg
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> seems like sourceforge has  certification issues, or the check on UT is too old
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @samitormanen, Coming from the phone? Is it possible to configure pings for longer intervals?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, You did. wget is installed though I think
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @per_sonne, I highly doubt the pings are the issue.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @peternerlich, It does not. It's a system image update
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee haha forgive me for being reliant on Facebook :)
<tgBot3> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot3> <per_sonne> @dohbee, What, then?
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, wget is installed by default i know for a fact. … About curl, well, i guess it's not since you didn't hesitate about it, i trust you
<tgBot3> <KrisJacewicz> i must have forgotten that i installed it manually.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @per_sonne, Not sure but log messages stating push is still connected to server is normal
<tgBot3> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, Well, I could be wrong, but having multiple such tools installed by default makes no sense, especially on the phone.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Referring to a message you wrote onFriday mocking my combination of Facebook and useful in the same sentence.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Wasn't me
<tgBot3> dkshfo was added by: dkshfo
<tgBot3> <dkshfo> Support UBports💪
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I apologise, was skimming the messages to catch up and actually it was @wayneoutthere
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Another question which I've asked before, is arale ready for beta testing Anbox? It's really my only option for doing so.
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @mariogrip @Flohack @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot3> Damian Baker was added by: Damian Baker
<tgBot3> <Flohack> On which device?
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> I said, MX4/ it's codename :P
<tgBot3> <Jorge> Hi, I have a doubt
<tgBot3> <Jorge> Halium is already implemented in Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot3> <Damian Baker> Hi, is there someone here that can help me. Im trying to install ubports for nexus 4, on mac os, using ubports-installer. Phone detects ok, and reboots to bootloader, but nothing else happens. Installer app says its waiting for device to be connected?
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> @Damian Baker, Hi Damian, Please come to the Welcome thread, which is specifically meant for newcomers who want to install UT
<tgBot3> <YougoChats> https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot3> <Damian Baker> @YougoChats, Will do thanks :)
<tgBot3> ignorare was added by: ignorare
<tgBot3> <ignorare> Hi together! I am just another random UBports interested guy... 😉
<tgBot3> <rémus Rome> Her is a nativ ssh sevrer on the uphone with ubport ?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi @ignorare! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in th eNewcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <rémus Rome> Hi i am a littel be rude...
<tgBot3> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @rémus Rome, Yes, but disabled by default and configured to use public key auth instead of passwords. … I wrote a small script to aumate enabling ssh and transferring the key to the phone: https://github.com/Ingo-FP-Angel/enablessl
<tgBot3> <rémus Rome> Thanks.
<tgBot3> <dohbee> phablet-shell from phablet tools does all that, btw
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> really?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Si
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Even generates the key if you don't have one. It does ssh over adb
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> cool! that's nice to know, I was actually thinking how Ubuntu SDK do ssh...now I remember it uses phablet-shell :)
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> @Flohack any word on that?
<tgBot3> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Dont know we are fighting gpu issues on most devices, dont be afraid when its ready we will tell you
<tgBot3> White Walter was added by: White Walter
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Welcome White I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> Cool, I eagerly await it. Hope the architecture is not so different between the Meizu devices.
<tgBot3> <ignorare> Has anybody tried to port UBports for a Sony Z3 or Z4 Tablet?
<tgBot3> <ignorare> This hardware is pretty nice!
<tgBot3> <Bolly> Hello, what's better https://liberapay.com/UBports/ or https://www.patreon.com/ubports?
<tgBot3> <Bolly> better for UBports
<tgBot3> <dohbee> I think liberapay is better for ubports
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @ignorare, The only one with Halium project progress is Sony Experia Z
<tgBot3> <Bolly> @dohbee, thanks
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> @dohbee, why? I'm a patron in Pareon and if it's better in LibrePay, I'd switch to it. perhaps less deduction?
<tgBot3> <dohbee> Yes, I think ubports gets more of the money with libera
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Patreon fees didn't go up sharply as planned but they are still higher. Liberapay also looks like worth supporting from an ethical standpoint
<tgBot3> <Javacookies> hmmm...okay, thanks … I'll think about it for the next month :)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, With liberapay you pau the whole chunk upfront e.g. a year and they release it gradually
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> Works well for currency conversion
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, Create a ringtone app 🍻🍭🎂
<tgBot3> JoseMarcosGarcia was added by: JoseMarcosGarcia
<tgBot3> <developerfect> @JoseMarcosGarcia, Welcome! Do not forget to check out the Ubports website! Welcome Again :)
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @JoseMarcosGarcia, Welcome José! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/DANSYF4d/file_3786.jpg
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> phew! :D balls2 snap x86
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> now to make an arm build
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> not that i have a way to test the arm build, until the snaps work on teh m10
<tgBot3> <TartanSpartan> It just occurred to me that we haven't seen many messages from @neothethird lately. Is he just very busy?
<tgBot3> twibu was added by: twibu
<tgBot3> <neothethird> @TartanSpartan, Still alive, still active. Just too busy to keep up with the supergroup all the time, sorry
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @twibu, Hello Gerd. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Not-a-SupportDepartment® Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> V was added by: V
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> hi V
<tgBot3> <V> Hi
<tgBot3> <V> Hi everybody! … I read about the possibility to ro run android apps on ubports with anbox. Does anybody know when this will be available?
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> This balls is bejeweled for UT
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Very nice one. Sadly it doesn't have any music
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Any plans for improving it?
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @V, Hello V. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @V, In a very rough test for a couple of devices around now. Not exactly functional though. There will be some challenges getting it working smoothly and well. As the problems can't be predicted, nor can the time to fix them. Maybe a couple of months? Just a wild guess…
<tgBot3> <V> Thanks!
<tgBot3> <V> I have got one more question. … Is there a Wallet for Bitcoin cash out there? I wasn't able to find one.
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, yep, i'm now working on a level editor so i can easily create better levels (the current ones are meh, repetitive and boring) and then a graphic refresh and maybe sounds
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Are you the dev popescu ???
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Wow
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> i'm a graphic designer
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> Great job bro
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> but i can sort of code
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> to save my life :))
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> yhanks
<tgBot3> <malditobastardo> You rocks!!
<tgBot3> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/g79F5fMx/file_3771
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @V, There were half a dozen apps meeting that description in the old UbuntuStore. Nothing that I can see in OpenStore
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, Nice idea
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, You would have to set up a fanzone first, to accommodate the adulation
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, I find myself unable to find the source of what has been done here.  Why. Why does popescu rock this time? I feel both lonely and left out.
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, Don't worry, I know he wey
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JI28lrmG/file_3789
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Bubble popping
<tgBot3> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere, Cause of the game Balls
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> any clue what's going on here?
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Fwd from Lukas Wolfskin: hi guys... I'm looking to uninstall UBports for now...  but it seems like it's leaving something on my system when I use fastboot.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> Fwd from Lukas Wolfskin: after reinstalling android, i only have 12 gigs on a 32 gigabyte phone...  something seems awfully wrong
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> I used fastboot to erase boot, cache, userdata, system and recovery.  flashed twrp.  flashed stock boot, system, cache, userdata, and radio.  Then custom rom.
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Lukas Wolfskin, Can reproducible on one plus one
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> and android system settings shows ~12 gigs free...
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> System chewing up about 19 gigs...
<tgBot3> BenjaminDeuter was added by: BenjaminDeuter
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @inchw0rm, Oops, I accidentally lied...
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Lukas Wolfskin, ¿How much are 12+19?
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> Normal behavior isn't it?
<tgBot3> <peternerlich> Hi @BenjaminDeuter! I'm part of the Welcoming team. To get you started, please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @inchw0rm, About 32 😂
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> That's right
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Stereofont, That's right
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you wipe `/data` and `/cache`
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the only place we'd put anything.
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> yep..
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it's uninstalled then
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SQCArGCT/file_3790
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> but what's chewing my storage? how do I find out?
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> Well you could use TWRP I suppose
<tgBot3> <UniversalSuperBox> It sounds like something Android-y is happening
<tgBot3> <inchw0rm> @Lukas Wolfskin, Do a df -h in the android terminal
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> DiskUsage in Fdroid
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, Nice!  That was on my 'download now' list before my N4 died
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> imma reinstall android with mdt and see what happens...
<tgBot3> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, It was Balls. My mistake…
<tgBot3> <wayneoutthere> Forgiven on account of balls
<tgBot3> <Lukas Wolfskin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2zdu3Eka/file_3791
<tgBot3> Dejavu_Dmitry was added by: Dejavu_Dmitry
<tgBot3> <Crash_Burn> Hello @Dejavu_Dmitry .  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
